# الإيمان بالأقانيم الثلاثة ذوى الجوهر الواحد



## سامر الراهب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*الإيمان بالأقانيم الثلاثة ذوى الجوهر الواحد*

*السلام عليكم ونعمة الرب معكم اطرح لكم هذا الموضوع لتعريف المسلمين ماهو الثالوث المقدس مع احترمي للجميع
عقيدة الثالوث القدوس، أى الآب والابن والروح القدس، الأقانيم الثلاثة المتساوون فى الجوهر وذوو القداسة والكلية، هى الأساس الراسخ لكل فكر دينى تقوى ولكل الحياة والخبرة الروحية فالنفس المسيحية فى بحثها عن الله هى فى الواقع تبحث وتفتش عن الثالوث.
ولقد ساهم آباء الكنيسة المعلّمون فى صياغة العقيدة وشرحها بالطريقة التى أجمعت عليها الكنيسة فى مجامعها المسكونية الثلاثة الأولى. ومن بين هذه العقائد الخلاصية، عقيدة الثالوث القدوس الواحد فى الجوهر. ولقد علّم وكتب كثير من آباء الكنيسة عن هذه العقيدة الأساسية مدافعين عنها ضد كل الأفكار والتعاليم التى انتشرت فى عصورهم منكرة ألوهية أقانيم الابن والروح القدس.

وفى هذه الحلقة نستعرض بعضًا من تعاليم القديس باسيليوس الكبير رئيس أساقفة قيصرية (+379) وهو أحد الآباء الثلاثة المعروفين باسم الآباء الكبادوك وهم القديس باسيليوس الكبير والقديس غريغوريوس النزينزى والقديس غريغوريوس النيسى.
الإيمان بالأقانيم الثلاثة ذوو الجوهر الواحد 
للقديس باسيليوس الكبير 

عندما سلمنا ربنا صيغة الإيمان بالآب والابن والروح القدس, لم يقرن هذه النعمة بعدد فهو لم يقل باسم الأول والثانى والثالث ولا أشار إلى واحد واثنين وثلاثة. بل منحنا نعمة معرفة الإيمان الذى يقودنا إلى الخلاص, حتى أننا نخلص بالإيمان وبمعرفتنا بأسماء الأقانيم المقدسة, أما العدد فقد اخترعه العقل كوسيلة لحصر الكميات. أما الذين يجلبون الدمار على أنفسهم, فيريدون استخدام طريقة "العد" ضد الإيمان. ومع أن الأشياء لا تتغير إذا حسبت عددياً كلٌ بعد الأخر فى تسلسل عددى، إلا أن أولئك الذين يرون استخدام العدد فى الكلام عن الطبيعة الإلهية يتجاوزون الإكرام اللائق بالباراقليط.... ونحن نعلم عن كل أقنوم على حدى، وإن كان يجب علينا استخدام الأعداد، فإننا لا نسمح لأنفسنا، فإننا لا نسمح لأنفسنا بأن تحملنا قواعد الحساب إلى تعدد الآلهة فى الوثنية. نحن لا نجمع بالإضافة واحد زائد واحد وبذلك نتدرج من الوحدة إلى الكثرة. كما أننا لا نقول واحد, اثنان, ثلاثة ولا نقول أولاً وثانياً وثالثاً بل مكتوب "أنا الله الأول وأنا الآخر" (إش44: 6). ولم نسمع قط حتى هذا اليوم عن إله ثان بل أننا نبعد الإله من الإله, ونعترف بتمايز الأقانيم وفى نفس الوقت نتمسك بالوحدانية. ولا نبدد اللاهوت بتجزئته إلى أقسام متعددة, بل جوهر واحد غير مجزأ نراه فى الله الآب والله الابن الوحيد. ووحدة بلا انقسام لأن الابن فى الآب والآب فى الابن وهو ما ينفى وجود اختلاف بينهما, بل يجعلهما جوهرًا واحدًا. وبالتمايز هما الاثنان أقنوم وأقنوم وبالاشتراك فى الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة هما واحد. كيف إذاً وهما واحد وواحد ليس اثنين؟ 

السبب هو أننا نتحدث عن ملك واحد وعن صورته, وهذا لا يعنى وجود ملكين. فلا السلطة ولا القدرة ولا المجد ينقسم, بل السيادة والسلطة والحكمة هى واحدة. وفى اللاهوت نفس الوضع لأن المجد الذى نقدمه لله يقدم إلى الواحد وليس إلى تعدد الآلهة, لأن إكرام صورة الملك هو إكرام الملك. وفى حالة الملك والصور فإن الفرق بين الملك والصورة هو فى الطبيعة, إذ هى تمثل الملك, أما فى حالة الآب والابن فالطبيعة واحدة. وفى الفنون يحاول الفنان أن يرسم شبيهاً متقناً, أما فى اللاهوت فالطبيعة الإلهية بسيطة غير مركبة فإن الوحدة بين الآب والابن هى وحدة قائمة على الشركة فى الجوهر الإلهى بينما الوحدة بين الملك والصورة هى وحدة فى الملامح فقط. واحد هو الروح القدس الذى هو واحد مع الآب الواحد والكل هو الثالوث المبارك المسجود له. 

وواضح بشكل كافٍ أن الروح القدس قائم فى شركة الجوهر مع الآب والابن, لأنه لا يحسب ضمن الخليقة المتعددة بل نتكلم عنه كواحد لا مثيل له فى الخليقة. وكما أن الآب واحد والابن واحد, كذلك الروح القدس واحد وهذا يجعله بعيداً تماماً عن الطبيعة المخلوقة لأن الفكر السليم لا يسمح لنا بأن نضع الواحد الذى لا مثيل له والبسيط غير المركب مع الخليقة المركبة القائمة فى كثرة من الأجساد. أما الروح القدس فهو متحد مع الآب والابن فى وحدة لا مثيل لها. 

وما ذكرناه سابقاً ليس هو المصدر الوحيد للبراهين على الشركة فى الجوهر, بل لأن الروح القدس "هو من الله" (1كو1: 12), ومعنى "من الله" ليس مثل الكلام عن الخليقة التى هى أيضاً من الله، بل المعنى الدقيق المتعارف عليه وهو انه صار من الله, ليس بالولادة مثل الابن وإنما مثل النفخة الصادرة من الفم. ولكن الفم هنا لا يعنى مطلقاً ذلك العضو الجسد, ولا نفخة الفم التى تتبدد بمجرد خروجها من الفم, بل هو الفم على المستوى الإلهى الذى منه يصدر الروح القدس أقنوماً حياً متميزاً بطبيعة التقديس الفائقة. وهكذا يمكننا أن ندرك وحدته مع الآب والابن، بينما يظل كيانه الإلهى غير المدرك فوق القدرة على التعبير. ويقال عن الروح القدس أنه روح المسيح لتأكيد علاقته الروحية بالابن كما قيل "من لم يكن فيه روح المسيح فهو ليس منه" (المسيح) (رو8: 9). فبالروح هو وحده الذى يمجد الرب حسبما قيل "هذا يمجدنى"(يو16: 14). 

ولكن ذلك التمجيد ليس مثل تمجيد الخليقة, بل يمجده لأنه "روح الحق" (يو14: 17). الذى يعلن الحق فى ذاته بكل وضوح وكروح الخدمة يعلن لى عظمة المسيح الذى هو " قوة الله وحكمة الله" (1كو1: 24). ولأنه البارقليط (المعزى) يعلن فى ذاته صلاح الباراقليط (الابن) الذى أرسله ويظهر فى كرامته وعظمة الذى منه انبثق (الآب).

ولكى ندرك أن الروح القدس ليس مثل الخليقة ولا منها، علينا أن نميز بين المجد الذاتى الذى يشع من ذات الله مثل إشعاع نور الشمس, والمجد الذى يعطى بحرية لمن يستحقه وهو مجد يضاف من الخارج. والمثل الواضح هو ما قيل أن " الابن يكرم أباه والعبد يكرم سيده" (ملاخى6:1). وإكرام العبد هو ما تقدمه الخليقة، أما الإكرام الآخر الذى يمكن أن يقال أنه إكرام المتساويين فى الكرامة فهو ما يحققه الروح القدس. وكما قال ربنا "أنا مجدتك على الأرض العمل الذى أعطيتنى قد أكملته (يو17: 4) يقال نفس الكلام عن الباراقليط " ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويعلنه لكم" (يو16: 14) وكما أن الابن يُمَجدْ من قِبل الآب كما قال " مجدتك وسوف أُمجدك أيضاً" (يو12: 28). وأيضاً يمجد الروح فالشركة فى الجوهر التى له مع الآب والابن, وبشهادة الابن الوحيد عنه التى يقول فيها " كل خطية وتجديف يغفر للناس, أما التجديف على الروح فلن يغفر"(مت12: 31). 

وعندما نستنير بالقوة التى فينا, ونحدق النظر فى جمال صورة الله غير المنظور, ومن الصورة نبلغ إلى الجمال الفائق الذى للأصل وعندما يكون روح المعرفة حاضراً بلا انفصال فإنما فى ذاته, لمن يحب رؤية الحقيقة وقوة معاينة الصورة, لا من الخارج بل يقودهم إلى معاينتها فى ذاته (الروح القدس). وكما أنه لا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن (مت11: 27), وأيضاً لا يقول أحد أن يسوع هو الرب إلا "بالروح القدس" (1كو12: 3) ولم يقل بواسطة الروح القدس, بل يقول بالروح القدس, لأن الله روح والذين يسجدون له, فبالروح والحق يجب أن يسجدوا (يو4: 24), كما هو مكتوب, فى نورك نعاين النور أى باستنارة الروح " النور الحقيقى الذى ينير لكل إنسان آتٍ إلى العالم" (مز36: 9) ـ (يو1: 9) ـ وهذا يوصلنا إلى أن الروح القدس هو الذى يعلن فى ذاته مجد الابن الوحيد وأنه هو الذى يمنح للساجدين الحقيقيين المعرفة الحقيقية لله. إذن طريق معرفتنا بالله يبدأ بالروح الواحد من خلال الابن الواحد إلى الآب الواحد ولكن بعكس ذلك يصلنا الصلاح الإلهى وقداسة الله ومجد الملكوت من الآب بالابن الوحيد فى الروح القدس. وفى كلا الاتجاهين يظهر الاعتراف بالأقانيم ولا ينتهك الإيمان الحق بالوحدانية, أما أولئك الذين يعتمدون على فلسفة الأعداد ويقولون أول وثان وثالث بقصد إظهار اختلاف الأقانيم، فعليهم أن يعرفوا أنهم يجلبون مبدأ تعدد الآلهة من ضلال الوثنية ويحاولون إدخاله فى لاهوت المسيحيين النقى. وضلال الاعتماد على الأعداد ظاهر، لأنه يؤدى إلى الاعتراف بأكثر من إله ويصبح ثمة إله أول وثان وثالث. أما نحن فيكفينا التسليم الذى سلمه إلينا الرب, وكل من يمزج بين هذا التسليم والمعرفة الغريبة فإنه ليس أقل جرماً فى تعدى الشريعة من الوثنيين الضالين.
مع تحياتي لكم اخوكم ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااامر الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهب:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: 
*


----------



## ماهر (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الزميل الراهب دعك من كل الكلام الي بالاعلى وانته حافظه 

لكن هل تستطيع اقناعي به 


اولا انت ماهو تعريفك للاقنوم ؟!!

هل هو الله هيئة الله مكان الله ايش بالضبظ

هو الاقنوم ( ذات / مكان / شكل او هيئة لله )


----------



## سامر الراهب (1 نوفمبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> الزميل الراهب دعك من كل الكلام الي بالاعلى وانته حافظه
> 
> لكن هل تستطيع اقناعي به
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ونهمة الرب معكم 

الى الاخ ماهر 

نحن نعبد اله واحد لاشريك له لمعلومات 


اما بالنسبة للاقانيم انا ساقول لك 

نعبد اله واحد ذو اقانيم ثلاثة ففي صلاتنا نذكر ( باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين)

وساشرح لك معناها واحد واحد ( باسم الاب ) وهو الله خالق كل مايرى ومالايرى على الارض وفي الكون

وندعوه بالاب  ولكن ليس كما يتصور المسلمين لاننا كلنا اولاد الله بالجوهر ارجو ان تفهم معنى الجوهر ساقول لك شيئا  اذا كان ابوك ليس له فضل في خلقك سوى غريزته والتي يملكها حتى الحيوان تناديه بابوك فكيف الله الذي اعطاك الروح والجسد وكل شي فيك وبصورة يعجز عنها اي علم او تكلنوجيا ويبقيك في بطن امك 9 اشهر يرعاك ويحفظك فمن بالاحرى تنادي بالاب الله الذي يعطيك الروح والجسد وكل شي فيك وبدون مقابل ام ابوك الذي تقوده الغريزة التي يملكها كل حيوان ايضا وليس له فضل في خلق شعرة من راسك 


اما بالنسبة للاقانيم وشرحها لك 

الاب هو الله والله اسم والابن هو المسيح ونقصد بالابن كلمة الله وهذا مايشهد به القران

انما المسيح كلمة الله وروح منه القاها في مريم


وليس الابن كما ييتصور معظم المسلمين حاش لله 


واما الروح القدس هو تكوين الله انه نور ازلي وقدوس 

ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت يااخ ماهر ماذا نقصد بالاقانيم


وحتى القران يشهد بذلك ولك الدليل

وخلقنا كل شي حسنا 

هنا يتحدث الله بصيغة الجمع لم يقل خلقت بل خلقنا

ويوجد اية اخرى تقول ( يااله ابراهيم والله اسحق والله يعقوب) هنا ذكر اسم الله ثلاثة مرات 


لماذا لم يقل اله ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب

وبعد وبعد اذا تفحصت القران لوجت فيه ايات كثيرة تعطيك معنى كلامي

ارجو ان يكون ردي كافيا اخ ماهر

مع تحياتي لك  سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامر الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهب:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## samehvan (9 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الأخ سامر الراهب 
اردت أن اتناقش معك حول هذا الموضوع وفتحت به موضوع جديد فى قسم الرد على الشبهات على هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10477

أرجو أن تشاركنى فيه

اشكرك


----------



## †السريانيه† (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*ربنا يباركك ياخ سامر الراهب كي  تزودنا بلواضيع القيمة وتشرحها لنا 
وان نوصل للناس كلهم المحبة والايمان شكراا *


----------



## ابن ياسين (6 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى.  والصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجميعن اما بعد:
  الاخ سامى الراهب اليك خطابى
 حقيقة الامر ليس  صعبا على اى  مسلم ان يفهم الثالوث وحقيقة الثالوث  البديهى ان الانسان لا يحكم على صحة شئ من عدم الصحة الا بعد ان يفهمه والعلم ان كل المسلمين وغير المسلمين حتى بعض اللاهوتين   المتخصصين ينكر صحته  وذلك ان مخالف للعقل  وقوانين المنطق المسلم بصحتها فالعقل السليم لا يقول ان الواحد هو واحد وفى نفس الوقت ثلاثة  .
 ولكن دعنا من كل هذا ...
 الايمان يستلزم التصديق  حتى لوكان غيب  والعقيدة او الايمان مصدره كلام الله   وكلام الله هو خبر  من الله الى  البشر يتعرف به الينا  فاذا صدقنا الخبر صدقنا كل ما يحتويه الخبر .
 وعلى سبيل المثال لو انى كمسلم مثلا  اذا وجدت ايه فى القران يقول الله فيها مثلا (انه رابوع)  لان مؤمن بان القران هو كلام الله اذن سأصدق لان هذا  حينها يعتبر كلام الله وانا لا اعرف الله اكثر من ذاته  اذا الشاهد سيكون التسليم والقبول لهذا الخبر والاذعان اليه هو الواجب.
 وعلى هذا فانا لا ارفض  التثليث من حيث هو تثليث  ولكن ارفض التثليث لانه ليس عليه برهان من كلام الله .
فالاص فى هذا هو صحة الخبر  هل الكتاب المقدس هو اعلان الله عن نفسه ام اعلان البشر عن الله. وهذا يندرج تحت هل الانسان اعلم بالله من  نفسه.؟
اذا نثبت ونبرهن على صحة الانجيل وخلوه من اضافات البشر وشروحهم وانه كتب كل حرف فيه وحى من الله وحينها نبحث هل هذا  الكلام يتحدث عن تثليث ام لا يتحدث عن تثليث.
 ورغم ذلك الكتاب المقدس على حالته الان ليس فيه تثليث على الاطلاق ولكن لن اخوض هل هناك نصوص حول التثليث ام لا الا بعد اثبات صحة الخبر الموجود فى الانجيل الذى بين ايدينا المخالف للانجيل الذى تحدث عنه القران  والذى فيه قول الله تعالى( ومبشرا برسولا ياتى من بعدى اسمه احمد).

وارجوا ان يكون هذا الاساس فى النقاش
 وتحياتى لكم 







> *45 قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَعِظُكُم بِوَاحِدَةٍ أَن تَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ مَثْنَى وَفُرَادَى ثُمَّ تَتَفَكَّرُوا مَا بِصَاحِبِكُم مِّن جِنَّةٍ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ لَّكُم بَيْنَ يَدَيْ عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ 46 قُلْ مَا سَأَلْتُكُم مِّنْ أَجْرٍ فَهُوَ لَكُمْ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى اللَّهِ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ 47 *


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن ياسين قال:


> وعلى هذا فانا لا ارفض التثليث من حيث هو تثليث ولكن ارفض التثليث لانه ليس عليه برهان من كلام الله .


 

اذا لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس فهذا عيبك انت وحدك اذ لا يحق لك ان تفتي فتوة مثل هذه و انت لا تعلم شيئا عن الكتاب المقدس
فقط ذكر الثالوث بأكثر من موقع بالكتاب المقدس و اوضح مثال هو قول المسيح في متى 28
فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.

و من له اذان للسمع فليسمع...


----------



## ابن ياسين (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة على سول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين 
السلام على من اتبع الهدى.
 الاخ ماى روك
اولا هذا النص لا يدل على التثليث من جهتين 
اولا من حيث المعنى فان النص يحمل على النصوص واضحة المعنى او المجكمة وان يسوع قال  انه ( انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذى سمعه من الله)  انجيل يوحنا وهذا يثبت بشريته
 وقال ا(ابى اعظم منكم) وينفى مساواته لله
 وقال( اما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلمها احد فى السموات ولا فى الارض و لا الملائكة ولا الابن  ولكن الاب وحده) وهذا ينفى علمه الغيب الذى هو اهم صفات الله الرب العليم
  وتايل النص على هذا لا يحمل على التثليث لان المسيح اصلا  ليس اله
 و النص ممكن ياول على اكثر من معنى  فليس مثلا قول الله فى العهد القديم (باسم الالهة ) يعنى ان الا لهة واحد 
 وليس قولك مثلا ا فعل هذا باسم العائلة  جعل العائلة واحد ولا قولك اجعل هذا باسم فلا وفلان وفلان جعل الثلاثة  واحد
 اما الجهة الثانية ان النص الذكور ( فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ) المذكور فى متى اصحاح 27  قد ذكره يوسابيوس القيصرى ابو التأريخ الكنسى فى تاريخ الكنيسة 
 واستشهد بهذا النص ولكن بلفظ اخر قال( فاذهبوا وتلمذا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسمى) دون ذكر الاب والروح القدس واذا اخذنا بوقل القساوسة والكهنة انه يمكن جمع نصوص العهد الجديد كاملة من اقوال الاباء الا احدى عشر اية  ومع العلم ان يسابيوس القيصرى كان من حضور مجمع نيقية 325 يعنى يرجع زمنه الى تاريخ اقدم المخطوطات الماخوذ بها  فى تراجم الكتاب المقدس مما يعنى  انه النص  موجود حاليا  قد يكون مضاف من احد النساخ او انه تفسير لاهوتى اضافه الناسخ بحسب عقيدة اللاهوتية... المهم انه ليس نص موقوف على الوحى
 وبهذا يبطل اصلا الاستشهاد بهذا اللفظ لان فيه عله تمنع الاستشهاد به الا وهى عدم ثبوته بيلوغرافيا وشكرا


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الغلسة والراخمة الى فى الدنيا فيهم المسلمين مش غباى وبس 
لا
عوزين يتعلمو كل حاجة 
وغير كدة وكدة 
علم فى المتبلم يصبح ناسى 
الجهل بيورسهم اجيال وراء اجيال
دة مش اغنية الحلم العربى
دة اغنية الغباء الازلى


----------



## Fadie (12 ديسمبر 2006)

> اولا هذا النص لا يدل على التثليث من جهتين
> اولا من حيث المعنى فان النص يحمل على النصوص واضحة المعنى او المجكمة وان يسوع قال انه ( انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذى سمعه من الله) انجيل يوحنا وهذا يثبت بشريته
> وقال ا(ابى اعظم منكم) وينفى مساواته لله
> وقال( اما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلمها احد فى السموات ولا فى الارض و لا الملائكة ولا الابن ولكن الاب وحده) وهذا ينفى علمه الغيب الذى هو اهم صفات الله الرب العليم
> وتايل النص على هذا لا يحمل على التثليث لان المسيح اصلا ليس اله


 
نعم الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ان المسيح له طبيعة بشرية بجانب طبيعته الالهية



> اما الجهة الثانية ان النص الذكور ( فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ) المذكور فى متى اصحاح 27 قد ذكره يوسابيوس القيصرى ابو التأريخ الكنسى فى تاريخ الكنيسة
> واستشهد بهذا النص ولكن بلفظ اخر قال( فاذهبوا وتلمذا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسمى) دون ذكر الاب والروح القدس واذا اخذنا بوقل القساوسة والكهنة انه يمكن جمع نصوص العهد الجديد كاملة من اقوال الاباء الا احدى عشر اية ومع العلم ان يسابيوس القيصرى كان من حضور مجمع نيقية 325 يعنى يرجع زمنه الى تاريخ اقدم المخطوطات الماخوذ بها فى تراجم الكتاب المقدس مما يعنى انه النص موجود حاليا قد يكون مضاف من احد النساخ او انه تفسير لاهوتى اضافه الناسخ بحسب عقيدة اللاهوتية... المهم انه ليس نص موقوف على الوحى


 
زى الشاطر كدة تحطلى اى كتاب اى فصل فى تاريخ الكنيسة ليوسابيوس القيصرى قال هذا الكلام​


----------



## Mariam80 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*رد على التثليث في القران*

1





سامر الراهب قال:


> السلام عليكم ونهمة الرب معكم
> 
> الى الاخ ماهر
> نحن نعبد اله واحد لاشريك له لمعلومات
> ...


----------



## ابن ياسين (19 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> نعم الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ان المسيح له طبيعة بشرية بجانب طبيعته الالهية
> 
> 
> 
> زى الشاطر كدة تحطلى اى كتاب اى فصل فى تاريخ الكنيسة ليوسابيوس القيصرى قال هذا الكلام​



 بسم الله  والصلاة والسلام  على محمد صلى الله عليه سلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجعين

 الكتاب المقدس  نعم بيعلم  ان المسيح له  طبيعة بشرية لذلك حرص على مقولة انه ابن الانسان اما بن الله فليست مختصة بالمسيح نفسه بل  المسيح  نفسه اما قال انه والاب  واحد
كان رد فعل اليهود انهم تناولوا  حجارة ليرجموه ولكن المسيح وضحوفسر فاذا كان اليهود نفسهم فهموا  من قول المسيح انه يقصد مساواته بالله فلم يقرر ذلك المسيح بل انه قام بابطال هذا الفهم واستدل بالعهد القديم فى ذلك وندع الشاهد من الكتاب  نفسه

*( فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ:«لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا» 34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ )*

وكما نعلم ان الشاهد الذى استدل به المسيح من مزامير داوود 82:6

(6 أَنَا قُلْتُ: إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ وَبَنُو الْعَلِيِّ كُلُّكُمْ. 7 لكِنْ مِثْلَ النَّاسِ تَمُوتُونَ وَكَأَحَدِ الرُّؤَسَاءِ تَسْقُطُونَ». )

 فليس المسيح وحده من قيل  له انه ابن الله والشواهد كثيرة
 ولكن قد يقول البعض انه ابن الله ولكن بنوه ليست كباقة البنوة التى للانبياء
 ولكن سبحان الله لم يترك المسيح عليه السلام لأحد ثغرة فى قوله فاستطرد قائلا

_(35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ، 36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: إِنِّي ابْنُ اللهِ؟ )

ان قال الهة لأولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله وهم  الرسل السابقين عليه ولا يمكن ان ينقض قول الله وعهده فالذى قدسه  اى المسيح  يكون مجدف لأنه قال انه ابن الله
 يعنى ان كان قال للرسل من قبله انهم ابناء الله وهو اى المسيح قال ايضا انه ابن الله فاذا كان قوله تجديف يكون عليه قول الانبياء من قبله تجديف وهو هذا الشاهد اذا ليس هناك مزية فهو ساوى بين بنوته وبنوة الانبياء قبله وقال ان كان كلامه تجديف يبقى كلانهم هم ايضا تجديف اذا كلامه مثل قول الانبياء فما الفرق اذا لتقواوا انى اله فماذا لم تقولا عن السابقي عليه اله
 الكلام واضح وليس   مفتقر الى تعليق

 وايضا استشهاد المسيح بالنص هذا يكون تطبيقه على المسيح فان المسيح ساوى بين بنوته وبنوة الانبياء والانبياء مثل الناس يموتون والمسيح ايضا يموت  مثل الناس لأن الانبياء ماتوا ولم يقل عن احدهم انه اله فهذا ايضا لابد الاعتقاد به عن المسيح

وحتى كلمة المسيح التى قالها ( فالذى قدسه الاب) فايضا ليست خاصة به فالنبى هارون ايضا فى المزامير دعاه الله بقدوس الرب فى مزمور 106
16 وَحَسَدُوا مُوسَى فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ، وَهارُونَ قُدُّوسَ الرَّبِّ.

حقيقة لا  اعرف اصدق اقوال الكنيسة او ايمان المسيحين اما اصدق  نصوص الكتاب 

حقيقى هذا النص
لا اعرف من يقرئه ويصر على ان المسيح اله او حتى تجسد

( ليس الله انسان فيكذب ولا ابن انسان فيندم)

 هذا بالنسبة للنقطة الاولى 
 اما النقطة الثانية


> زى الشاطر كدة تحطلى اى كتاب اى فصل فى تاريخ الكنيسة ليوسابيوس القيصرى قال هذا الكلام



معذرة لعدم وضع الشاهد وعلى كل حال ملحوقة باذن الله

   الكتاب الثالث  الفصل الخامس صفحة مائة وتجد الفقر بالنص _
 فقد ذهبو التلاميذ الى الأمم ليكرزوا بالانجيل معتمدين على قوة المسيح الذى قال لهم
( اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسمى)

 اذا وباعتبار ان هذه المخطوطة ترجع لزمن  يوسابيوس نفس زمن المخطوطات الموجودة الان فى القرن الرابع الميلادى وهو قد حضر مجمع نيقية  325 واستشهاده هذا  من الكتاب المقدس المتاح فى زمنه  لم يكن فيه (عمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس)  لم يذكر ذلك حتى بل قال واكتفى باسمى
  وتحياتى


 والسلام  على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## بيترالخواجة (20 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا سامر الرب معاك على الاهتمام بموضوع كهاذة


----------



## ابن ياسين (22 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
 الاخ فادى انت طلبت منى وضع الشواهد وبالفعل قمت بوضعها
اين الرد؟


----------



## Fadie (24 ديسمبر 2006)

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على محمد صلى الله عليه سلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجعين
> 
> الكتاب المقدس نعم بيعلم ان المسيح له طبيعة بشرية لذلك حرص على مقولة انه ابن الانسان اما بن الله فليست مختصة بالمسيح نفسه بل المسيح نفسه اما قال انه والاب واحد
> كان رد فعل اليهود انهم تناولوا حجارة ليرجموه ولكن المسيح وضحوفسر فاذا كان اليهود نفسهم فهموا من قول المسيح انه يقصد مساواته بالله فلم يقرر ذلك المسيح بل انه قام بابطال هذا الفهم واستدل بالعهد القديم فى ذلك وندع الشاهد من الكتاب نفسه
> ...


 
تفسير من هذا يا سيد؟؟؟

انا لن اعلق و لن ارد على هذا التخريف الا قبل ان تأتينى بمصدر تفسيرك لكتاب الله المقدس



> الكتاب الثالث الفصل الخامس صفحة مائة وتجد الفقر بالنص _
> فقد ذهبو التلاميذ الى الأمم ليكرزوا بالانجيل معتمدين على قوة المسيح الذى قال لهم
> ( اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسمى)
> 
> ...


 
يجب ان تعرف شيئا هاما و هو انه هناك فرق بين يوسابيوس القيصرى المؤرخ و يوسابيوس القيصرى العقيدى فالاثنان شخص واحد و لكن يوسابيوس القيصرى لا يؤخذ منه الا تاريخ فقط و اكرر تاريخ فقط فقط فقط لأنه كان اريوسيا منكرا لأزلية الابن

اما عن القول بعدم وجود هذه الاية فى مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس فما رأيك ان تضع انت أدلتك على عدم وجودها ثم أضع انا أدلتى و لنرى مع من الحق؟!

اما هذا المدعو المسلم المصرى فكلامه مجرد اضحوكة ليس سوى ناقل عن جهال لا يستحق ختى النظر اليه.​


----------



## Fadie (25 ديسمبر 2006)

كيف تمت المعمودية فى الكنيسة الاولى؟

نقلا عن الاخ العزيز egoemi

قول الكاتب عليه أن يفهم كيف كانت تتم المعمودية و لماذا كانتت تتم باسم الثالوث المقدس الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس كما هي في متى 
سنجد لماذا نُعمَد باسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس سنفرزها واحدة فواحدة 
1_ الآب : هو الذي نولد له نحن من فوق (يوحنا 3 : 3 , 5) و نصير له أبناء فكل الذين قبلوا المسيح أعطاعهم سلطان أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنين باسمه الذين من الله ولدوا (يو 1 : 1-14)
2_ الأبن : هو الذي على اسمه تكون المعمودية و كما اثبتنا سالفاً ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد أي الله المتجسد 
و هو الذي على اسمه تكون المعمودية كما قال القديس بطرس في أعمال الرسل (2: 38) ) "  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بُطْرُسُ: «تُوبُوا وَلْيَعْتَمِدْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى اسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِغُفْرَانِ الْخَطَايَا فَتَقْبَلُوا عَطِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. " 
فَتَقْبَلُوا عَطِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ  هنا وجود الروح القدس و هذه هي الآية التي أوردها الكاتب تثبت وجود الروح القدس في المعمودية و في سفر أعمال الرسل 10 :48 " وَأَمَرَ أَنْ يَعْتَمِدُوا بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ. حِينَئِذٍ سَأَلُوهُ أَنْ يَمْكُثَ أَيَّاماً. "  و أيضاً في رومية 6 :3 " أَمْ تَجْهَلُونَ أَنَّنَا كُلَّ مَنِ اعْتَمَدَ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ اعْتَمَدْنَا لِمَوْتِهِ " و في غلاطية 3: 26 -27 " لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ.  لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ. " 
3_ الروح القدس : الروح القدس في المعمودية هو الذي يأخذ مما للمسيح و يعطينا من خلال المعمودية 
قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه في (أع 1: 5-6) " لأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا عَمَّدَ بِالْمَاءِ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَسَتَتَعَمَّدُونَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ لَيْسَ بَعْدَ هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ بِكَثِيرٍ». أَمَّا هُمُ الْمُجْتَمِعُونَ فَسَأَلُوهُ: «يَا رَبُّ هَلْ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ تَرُدُّ الْمُلْكَ إِلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ؟» "
فهنا كما أسلفنا ذكر الأب و ذكر الأبن و هنا ذكر الروح القدس 
و أيضاً نجد في أعمال الرسل (19 : 1و2و5و6 )
" فَحَدَثَ فِيمَا كَانَ أَبُلُّوسُ فِي كُورِنْثُوسَ أَنَّ بُولُسَ بَعْدَ مَا اجْتَازَ فِي النَّوَاحِي الْعَالِيَةِ جَاءَ إِلَى أَفَسُسَ. فَإِذْ وَجَدَ تَلاَمِيذَ 
سَأَلَهُمْ: «هَلْ قَبِلْتُمُ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لَمَّا آمَنْتُمْ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «وَلاَ سَمِعْنَا أَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ».
فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا اعْتَمَدُوا بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ.
وَلَمَّا وَضَعَ بُولُسُ يَدَيْهِ عَلَيْهِمْ حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْهِمْ فَطَفِقُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِلُغَاتٍ وَيَتَنَبَّأُونَ. " 
و في (1كو 1: 12) يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول  " لأَنَّنَا جَمِيعَنَا بِرُوحٍ وَاحِدٍ أَيْضاً اعْتَمَدْنَا إِلَى جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ يَهُوداً كُنَّا أَمْ يُونَانِيِّينَ عَبِيداً أَمْ أَحْرَاراً. وَجَمِيعُنَا سُقِينَا رُوحاً وَاحِداً. " 
و في أعمال (2 : 38-39) " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بُطْرُسُ: «تُوبُوا وَلْيَعْتَمِدْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى اسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِغُفْرَانِ الْخَطَايَا فَتَقْبَلُوا عَطِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. لأَنَّ الْمَوْعِدَ هُوَ لَكُمْ وَلأَوْلاَدِكُمْ وَلِكُلِّ الَّذِينَ عَلَى بُعْدٍ كُلِّ مَنْ يَدْعُوهُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا». "
فهنا نجد أن إثبات عماد الثالوث المقدس من خلال النصوص الآُخرى للكتاب المقدس التي تؤيد وجود الآية في (متى 28 :19)

و نريد أن نشير بالذكر للكاتب بأن وجود الثالوث لا يعتمد على نص واحد في الكتاب المقدس و إنما على نصوص الكتاب المقدس كله و قد أسلفنا وبينا وجود الثالوث المقدس في العهد القديم والعهد الجديد 
و نجد في الممارسة العملية في الكنيسة أنها تعمد على اسم الثالوث" ثلاث غطسات" و هذا يوجد في كتاب تعاليم الأباء الرسل و هذا الكتاب يرجع تاريخه (95 - 105 م)
و الجدير بالذكر ايضاً أن المعمودية تمارس بالتغطيس ثلاث مرات و هو يرمز إلى موت و دفن و قيامة مع السيد المسيح كما أنها معمودية باسم الثالوث المقدس 
فنجد في رومية 6 : 1-3 " فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ أَنَبْقَى فِي الْخَطِيَّةِ لِكَيْ تَكْثُرَ النِّعْمَةُ؟ حَاشَا! نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ مُتْنَا عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ كَيْفَ نَعِيشُ بَعْدُ فِيهَا؟  أَمْ تَجْهَلُونَ أَنَّنَا كُلَّ مَنِ اعْتَمَدَ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ اعْتَمَدْنَا لِمَوْتِهِ "
و هنا إشارة إلى موت المسيح بالجسد أما الإشارة إلى دفن السيد المسيح نجدها في رومية 6 :4 " فَدُفِنَّا مَعَهُ بِالْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ حَتَّى كَمَا أُقِيمَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ بِمَجْدِ الآبِ هَكَذَا نَسْلُكُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً فِي جِدَّةِ الْحَيَاةِ. " 
و القيامة مع المسيح نجدها في كولوسي 2 : 11-13 "  وَبِهِ ايْضاً خُتِنْتُمْ خِتَاناً غَيْرَ مَصْنُوعٍ بِيَدٍ، بِخَلْعِ جِسْمِ خَطَايَا الْبَشَرِيَّةِ، بِخِتَانِ الْمَسِيحِ.  مَدْفُونِينَ مَعَهُ فِي الْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ، الَّتِي فِيهَا اقِمْتُمْ ايْضاً مَعَهُ بِإِيمَانِ عَمَلِ اللهِ، الَّذِي اقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. وَإِذْ كُنْتُمْ امْوَاتاً فِي الْخَطَايَا وَغَلَفِ جَسَدِكُمْ، احْيَاكُمْ مَعَهُ، مُسَامِحاً لَكُمْ بِجَمِيعِ الْخَطَايَا، "
فكما نعلم أن السيد المسيح قام في اليوم الثالث و كما أن المعمودية هي موت و دفن و قيامة مع المسيح فلذلك تقام ثلاثة غطسات كما هي تقام ثلاث غطسات باسم الثالوث المقدس 
و نجد هذا في الممارسة العملية للكنيسة لهذا السر حتى قبل مجمع نيقية الذي يسبب آلام مبرحة في رأس كل مسلم الذي به تم تثبيت العقيدة المسيحية و إعلان قانون الإيمان المستمد نصوصه من الكتاب المقدس واضحاً صريحاً يلغي أي تفسير غير معتمد من الكنيسة و أي تفسير إسلامي  للكتاب المقدس و كأن المجمع الذي قاده الروح القدس تنبأ عن قيام الإسلام و لذلك وضعت نصوص واضحة صريحة لألوهية السيد المسيح و الثالوث المقدس 
و نقول للكاتب مرة أخرى لماذا تجهد نفسك يا عزيزي الكاتب إئتي لنا بنسخة واحدة من إنجيل معلمنا متى مما يستدل إليها من النسخ القديمة ليس بها هذا النص حتى نجد في مزاعمه حجة لكنه لا يجرء على ذلك فلجأ إلى كثير من الكتاب و المفسرين الذين تأثروا بمدارس نقد الكتاب المقدس و التي لا تؤمن بالوحي الإلهي و لا تؤمن بالمعجزات

و بصدد اقتباس يوسابيوس القيصرى للأية نقول انه كثيرا ما يقتبس الاباء اقتباسات معنوية و جزأية و "الاقتباس" هو احد فروع علم الباترولوجى فى كيفية تحليل النص (محاضرات فى علم الباترولوجى,القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى)

اى ان الشبهة ساقطة

و مازال العرض مفتوح للزميل ان يأتى لنا بنص محطوطة واحدة لا تذكر هذه الاية!​


----------



## ابن ياسين (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> تفسير من هذا يا سيد؟؟؟
> 
> انا لن اعلق و لن ارد على هذا التخريف الا قبل ان تأتينى بمصدر تفسيرك لكتاب الله المقدس
> 
> ...



 بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين
 بالنسبة للشق الأول هذا دلالة اللفظ اللغوى والا فماذا معنى استشهاده بنص من العهد القديم لا ينطبق عليه
 بالنسبة للشق الثانى
 استشهاد يوسابيوس بالنصوص المقدسة  الموجودة فى زمنه ليست متعلقة بالأتجاه التفسيرى حيث أنه لم يستشهد بالنص الذى وضعته حضرتك سابقا (عمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس) ثم قام بتفسيره عقائديا بحسب ايمانه وعقيدته
على العكس هو  ذكر النص فقط ولكن بصيغة اخرى تنفى تفسيرك لها على انها دليل على التثليث
وهو(فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسمى)
 الامر ليس خاص بالاتجاه اللاهوتى او العقائدى وهذا يترتب عليه امران فى غاية الخطورة
1- ان ما ماذكره يوسابيوس من خلال استشهاده بالنص  هو فعلا النص الاصلى الذى ذكره المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام مما يعطى دلالة واضحة ان النص الحالى وصلت اليه يد التعديل والتبديل
2-اما ان النص الحالى هو النص الصحيح والنص الذى ذكره يوسابيوس القيصرى  قام هو نفسه بتحريفه وتغييره ليوافق معتقده وهذا يؤكد انعدام الثقة فى اى نص يمكن الاستشهاد به لاهوتيا 
وعلى هذا يكون ماهو الضامن أن النص  الحالى هو الاصلى ولم تصل يد التبديل والتغيير والتحريف اليه قبل ان يصل الينا مما يفقد مصداقية الكتاب بأكمله


> اما عن القول بعدم وجود هذه الاية فى مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس فما رأيك ان تضع انت أدلتك على عدم وجودها ثم أضع انا أدلتى و لنرى مع من الحق؟


اذا كان الباحثين فى مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس  قالو انه يمكن  تجميع نصوص الكتاب المقدس الا احدى عشر ايه من اقوال الاباء 
اذا عليك أن تأتينى بقول أحد الاباء قبل عصر يوسابيوس  استشهد بهذا النص وذكره بصيغته الحالية حتى يكون كلامك ذو قناعة


----------



## Fadie (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> بالنسبة للشق الأول هذا دلالة اللفظ اللغوى والا فماذا معنى استشهاده بنص من العهد القديم لا ينطبق عليه


 
ضع مصدرك المسيحى الذى اقتبسبت منه هذا التفسير يا زميل.

يكفينى جدا ان اضع لك النص اليونانى الموجود فى جميع مخطوطات بشارة متى

πορευθέντες μαθητεύσατε πάντα τὰ ἔθνη, βαπτίζοντες αὐτοὺς εἰς τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ Πατρὸς καὶ τοῦ Υἱοῦ καὶ τοῦ ῾Αγίου Πνεύματος,

و انا فى انتظار اول مخطوطة منك ليس بها النص​


----------



## ابن ياسين (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*ليس جديد بعد*




Fadie قال:


> ضع مصدرك المسيحى الذى اقتبسبت منه هذا التفسير يا زميل.
> 
> يكفينى جدا ان اضع لك النص اليونانى الموجود فى جميع مخطوطات بشارة متى
> 
> ...



بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين
انا كلامى كان صريح وواضح ان هذا النص موجود فى مخطوطة يوسابيوس القيصرى  عن تاريخ الكنيسة وان زمن المخطوطة  يعود الى القرن الرابع الميلادى وهو نفس زمن تاريخ المخطوطات المعتمد عليها نصوص الكتاب المقدس الحالى وان استشهاد  يوسابيوس لهذا النص  يعنى انه استشهده من الكتاب المقدس الموجود فى زمنه مما يعنى انه مخالف  للصيغة الحالية للنص الموجودة بين ايدينا وهذا يعنى ان النص بصيغته الحالية تم تحريفه وتعديله من قبل النساخ   عبر الازمنة  وهو ما يعنى بالضبط فقدان المصداقية للاستشهاد به  فى قضية خطيرة مثل قضية التثليث ويمكن اعادة قاءة مشاركتى ىالاخيرة لكى يصل اليك المعنى واضحا


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين
> بالنسبة للشق الأول هذا دلالة اللفظ اللغوى والا فماذا معنى استشهاده بنص من العهد القديم لا ينطبق عليه
> بالنسبة للشق الثانى
> استشهاد يوسابيوس بالنصوص المقدسة الموجودة فى زمنه ليست متعلقة بالأتجاه التفسيرى حيث أنه لم يستشهد بالنص الذى وضعته حضرتك سابقا (عمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس) ثم قام بتفسيره عقائديا بحسب ايمانه وعقيدته
> ...


وهذا هو طلبى


> عليك أن تأتينى بقول أحد الاباء قبل عصر يوسابيوس استشهد بهذا النص وذكره بصيغته الحالية حتى يكون كلامك ذو قناعة


لكن ان تأتينى بنص من النسخ اليونانية للاستشهاد بصحة النص فالنسخ اليونانية لم تتعدى تاريخ يوسابيوس اى القرن الرابع وما تم اكتشافه من مخطوطات قبل هذا الزمن فهى ليست مخطوطات كاملة بل هى قصاصات ورغم ذلك فاتنى بمخطوطة قبل زمن يوسابيوس القيصرى بها النص بصيغته الحالية
اما بالنسبة لقولك




> اما هذا المدعو المسلم المصرى فكلامه مجرد اضحوكة ليس سوى ناقل عن جهال لا يستحق ختى النظر اليه



 اذا كنت تعتبر ان مختصر تاريخ الكنيسة ليوسابيوس  احد هؤلاء الجهال فهذا يرجع لك وعليك ان تراجع   التفسير الحديث للكتاب المقدس ص 462


----------



## Fadie (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> انا كلامى كان صريح وواضح ان هذا النص موجود فى مخطوطة يوسابيوس القيصرى عن تاريخ الكنيسة وان زمن المخطوطة يعود الى القرن الرابع الميلادى وهو نفس زمن تاريخ المخطوطات المعتمد عليها نصوص الكتاب المقدس الحالى وان استشهاد يوسابيوس لهذا النص يعنى انه استشهده من الكتاب المقدس الموجود فى زمنه مما يعنى انه مخالف للصيغة الحالية للنص الموجودة بين ايدينا وهذا يعنى ان النص بصيغته الحالية تم تحريفه وتعديله من قبل النساخ عبر الازمنة وهو ما يعنى بالضبط فقدان المصداقية للاستشهاد به فى قضية خطيرة مثل قضية التثليث ويمكن اعادة قاءة مشاركتى ىالاخيرة لكى يصل اليك المعنى واضحا


 
ذكرنا من قبل ان علم الاقتباس فى كتابات الاباء له ثلاث انواع و هو الكامل,الجزأى و المعنوى

و ذكرنا من قبل كيفية اتمام المعمودية على اساس قول المسيح



> لكن ان تأتينى بنص من النسخ اليونانية للاستشهاد بصحة النص فالنسخ اليونانية لم تتعدى تاريخ يوسابيوس اى القرن الرابع وما تم اكتشافه من مخطوطات قبل هذا الزمن فهى ليست مخطوطات كاملة بل هى قصاصات ورغم ذلك فاتنى بمخطوطة قبل زمن يوسابيوس القيصرى بها النص بصيغته الحالية
> اما بالنسبة لقولك


 
قصاصات؟؟؟

(1) المخطوطة السينائية (الف (a) عبري 01) ؛ وكان قد اكتشفتها العالم الألماني  قسطنطين فون تشندروف في دير سانت كاترين بسيناء سنة 1844م وترجع سنة 320م وتضم العهد الجديد كاملاً ونصف العهد القديم (الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية) وتمثل النص الأصلي بدقة شديدة . وهى محفوظة الآن بالمتحف البريطاني

(3) المخطوطة الفاتيكانية (B03) ؛ ومحفوظة بمكتبة الفاتيكان ، وهى مكتوبة  في الإسكندرية ، وترجع لما بين 325 و 350م وتضم معظم العهد الجديد والعهد القديم

الترجمات​(​​ACV) After going, make ye disciples of all the nations, immersing them into the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit,

(ALT) "When you* have gone, make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 

(AUV-NT) So, as you go, make disciples out of people from all the nations, then immerse believers [See Mark 16:15-16] into the name of [i.e., to enter a relationship with] the Father, and the Son and the Holy Spirit.

(ASV) Go ye therefore, and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them into the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit: 

(BBE) Go then, and make disciples of all the nations, giving them baptism in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit: 

(Bishops) Go ye therfore, & teache all nations, baptizing them in the name of the father, and of the sonne, and of the holye ghost: 

(CEV) Go to the people of all nations and make them my disciples. Baptize them in the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit, 

(Complete Apostles' Bible) Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 

(Darby) Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, baptising them to the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit; 

(DRB) Going therefore, teach ye all nations: baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Ghost. 

(EMTV) Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 

(ESV) Go therefore and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 

(FPB) Menk??t siis ja opettakaat kaikkea kansaa, ja kastakaat heit? nimeen Is?n ja Pojan ja Pyh?n Hengen,

(Geneva) Go therefore, & teach all nations, baptizing them in the Name of the Father, and the Sonne, and the holy Ghost, 

(GNB) Go, then, to all peoples everywhere and make them my disciples: baptize them in the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit, 

(ISV) Therefore, as you go, disciple all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit, 

(KJ2000) Go you therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit: 

(KJVCNT) Go you therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit:

(KJV) Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost: 

(KJVA) Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost: 

(LITV) Then having gone, disciple all nations, baptizing them into the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 

(LONT) go, convert all the nations, immersing them into the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit;


(MKJV) Therefore go and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 

(Murdock) Go ye, therefore, and instruct all nations; and baptize them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit.

و مرة اخرى نضع الاصل اليونانى

πορευθέντες μαθητεύσατε πάντα τὰ ἔθνη, βαπτίζοντες αὐτοὺς εἰς τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ Πατρὸς καὶ τοῦ Υἱοῦ καὶ τοῦ ῾Αγίου Πνεύματος,

اى انه تم سحق الشبهة و لم نجد دليلا حتى الان من الزميل على ادعاؤه



> اذا كنت تعتبر ان مختصر تاريخ الكنيسة ليوسابيوس احد هؤلاء الجهال فهذا يرجع لك وعليك ان تراجع التفسير الحديث للكتاب المقدس ص 462


 
لست انت من يعلمنى ماذا اقول و ماذا لا اقول فلا تخرج منى كلمة الا و اعرف قيمتها جيدا​


----------



## ابن ياسين (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين
قلت فيما مضى ان يوسابيوس كان ممن حضروا مجمع نيقية 325م وعلى هذا فمخطوطة كتابه عن تاريخ الكنيسة يرجع الى نفس زمن نسخ المخطوطات المتاحة حاليا  لذلك وباختصار شديد 
كل ماذكرته من شواهد فى مشاركتك الاخيرة من خلال المخطوطات لم تتعدى زمن يوسابيوس القيصرى  لكن منها ما هو بعده بسنوات 
اذن الفيصل حتى يكون هناك وجه من القناعة لما تريد حضرتك اثباته
1- ان تاتى بمخطوطة قبل التاريخ المذكور أنفا وهو 325 (وهذا لأن المخطوطات الحالية المفروض انه كانت موجودة فى زمن يوسابيوس وعدم استشهاده بالنص الحالى يعنى  ان الصيغة الحالية لم تكن موجودة فى زمنه ولهذا ذكر النص بصيغته المذكورة فى كتابه عن تاريخ الكنيسة(فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمودهم باسمى)وهذا يعنى انها اضافة
2- استنادا لقول الباحثين فى دراسة نسخ المخطوطات المتاحة حاليا وهو (يمكن جمع نصوص العهد الجديد كاملة من اقوال الاباء الا احدى عشر ايه) عليك ان تؤتى باستشهاد لأحد الاباء قبل زمن يوسابيوس لهذا النص بصيغته الحالية.


----------



## azazi (26 ديسمبر 2006)

سالفة الاقانيم الثلاثه والجوهر ومدري ايش مادخلت مزاجي ابدا وكيف بدي اقتنع لان
المساله مايقبلها عقل 
وحتى ان كثيرا من المسيحين مو مقتنع فيها ولكن مجبور انه يقتنع ويعمل حاله عارف المسأله

ما اجمل التفكييييييييييير والتأمل


----------



## ابن ياسين (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين
 الاخ العزيز فادى
  اولا انا بشكرك لأهتمامك وسعة صدرك لهذا الحوار
كنت قد طلبت فى مشاركتى الاخيرة بأن تقدم اى دليل على ان النص الموجود فى انجيل متى  ص28رقم 19 اما ان يكون هناك مخطوطات تسبق زمن يوسابيوس القيصرى ذكرت النص بصيغته الحالية والتى ترجع الى القرن الرابع الميلادى بحسب المخطوطات التى تستند اليها نصوص الكتاب وبما ان يوسابيوس القيصرى كان معاصر لهذا التاريخ وذكر نفس العدد بصيغة اخرى مخالفة تنفى الاستشهاد به على انه نص يؤكد التثليث
 فكان عليك اما ان تاتى بشاهد من مخطوطات تعود الى زمن يسبق زمن يوسابيوس القيصرى او تذكر اقتباس لأحد الاباء السابقين لزمن يوسابيوس لأثبات صحة النص بصيغته الحالية
 ولذلك فانن اقدم لك الشواهد التى تؤيد ان ليس هناك مخطوطة تسبق زمن يوسابيوس قد ذكرت النص لا بصيغته الحالية او بصيغة يوسابيوس 
وان كان لديك من الشواهد والادله ما يثبت عدم صحة استدلالى فتكون شاكرا ان تقدم لى هذا الشاهد حتى اكون على يقين بما اعلمه
اولا المخطوطات المكتشفة  والتى ترجع تاريخها الى القرن الاول
ا- بردية 64 (p64)(مكتبة كلية المجدلية بأكسفورد,بردية يونانية رقم 17)
وهى ثلاث قطع صغيرة من بقايا مجلد انجيل متى تتضمن فقرات من الاصحاح السادس والعشرين.

2- بردية 67 (p67)(مكتبة برشلونة,بردية يونانية رقم 1)
وهى قطعتان من أنجيل متى من نفس مجلد البردية رقم 64(p64) المحفوظة فى كلية المجدلية بأكسفورد وتحتوى القطعة الاولى على جزء من الاصحاح الثالث والثانية تتضمن جزءا من الاصحاح الخامس
  اما باقى البرديات المذكورة فى الكتاب هى  تحتوى على اجزاء او قصاصات من اناجيل اخرى غير متى وبعض الرسائل لبولس ولذلك انا ذكرت الشواهد حول انجيل متى وهو بيت القصيد
 ومن نفس المصدر وهو  سلسلة دراسات فى الكتاب القمدس رقم 5 تحت عنوان( مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس بغاته الأصلية للشماس الدكتور ماهر ايميل اسحق
 وساذكر الباقى بعد الصلاة


----------



## ابن ياسين (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين
 معذرة النت كان هيفصل لذلك اكمل باذن الله
 ماذكرته فى المشاركة السابقة كان حول البرديات او القصاصات المكتشفة من العهد الجديد وهى ترجع الى القرن الاول الميلادى واقتصرت على ذكر الشواهد التى تحتوى على اجزاء من انجيل متى وساكمل  الشواهد
2- برديات العهد الجديد من القرن الثانى
والشاهد الذى ذكر فيه اجزاء من انجيل مت هو
بردية45(p45) (مكتبة شستر بيتى فى دبلن,بردية رقم 1, ولها بقية فى المكتبة الوطنية بفيينا, بردية يونانية 31974) توجد  أجزاء من 30 ورقة من هذه البردية وكلها بالية وتشتمل على اجزاء من الاناجيل الاربعة وسفر الاعمال والقطعة التى فى فيينا تشتمل على متى 25:41-26:39
هذا بالنص من الكتاب المذكور اعلاه(مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس بلغاته الاصلية تأليف الشماس الكتور/ اميل ماهر اسحق)
 ثم اكمل البرديات التى قيها شواهد عن الاناجيل الاخرى غير متى وهو بيت القصيد كما ذكرت ثم انتقل الى الرقوق المكتوبة بالحروف الكبيرة وبدا يفصل المخوطات شبه الكاملة مثل المجلد الفاتيكانى والمجلد السينانئى والمجلد الاسكندرى والافرايمى والبيزى وكلها متقدمة عن  عصر يوسابيوس اذا ليس هناك داعى لذكرها 
اذن انا اختصرت عليك الشق المتعلق بالمخطوطات  ويكون من الافضل ان تساعدنى ان اجد شاهد للنص فى مقتباسات الاباء قبل زمن يوسابيوس القيصرى واكون شاكرا لك
 واشكر اهتمامك بهذا الحوار وارجوا ان اكون ضيف خفيف على المنتدى
 واسال الله الهداية لنا جميعا والله المستعان على ما نقول
وسبحانك اللهم بحمدك استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------



## egy-islam (26 ديسمبر 2006)

سامر الراهب قال:


> *الإيمان بالأقانيم الثلاثة ذوى الجوهر الواحد*
> 
> *السلام عليكم ونعمة الرب معكم اطرح لكم هذا الموضوع لتعريف المسلمين ماهو الثالوث المقدس مع احترمي للجميع*
> *عقيدة الثالوث القدوس، أى الآب والابن والروح القدس، الأقانيم الثلاثة المتساوون فى الجوهر وذوو القداسة والكلية، هى الأساس الراسخ لكل فكر دينى تقوى ولكل الحياة والخبرة الروحية فالنفس المسيحية فى بحثها عن الله هى فى الواقع تبحث وتفتش عن الثالوث.*
> ...


1 - ورد في سفر التكوين 48 : 6 : ((  واما اولادك الذين تلد بعدهما فيكونون لك على اسم اخويهم يسمون في نصيبهم )) 
نلاحظ هنا ان كلمة ( اسم ) وردت مفردة وهي منسوبة الى اخوين فهل يعني ذلك اى وحدة بين هذين الاخوين ؟! 
2- وورد في سفر التثنية 7 : 24 (( ويدفع ملوكهم الى يدك فتمحو اسمهم من تحت السماء. لا يقف انسان في وجهك حتى تفنيهم. )) 
نلاحظ هنا ان النص لم يقل ( اسمائهم ) بل قال ( اسمهم ) بالمفرد ، هل معنى ذلك ان هؤلاء الملوك واحد لان النص يقول اسمهم ؟ . 
3- وورد في سفر التثنية 9 : 14 (( اتركني فابيدهم وامحو اسمهم من تحت السماء واجعلك شعبا اعظم واكثر منهم. )) 
 نلاحظ هنا ان الحديث عن شعب كامل و لكن النص يذكر اسمهم بالمفرد و ليس اسمائهم . هل معنى هذا ان الشعب واحد فى شعب و شعب فى واحد ؟! 
4- وورد في سفر يشوع 23 : 7 (( حتى لا تدخلوا الى هؤلاء الشعوب اولئك الباقين معكم ولا تذكروا اسم آلهتهم ولا تحلفوا بها ولا تعبدوها ولا تسجدوا لها. )) 
هنا الكارثة الكبرى آلهة كثيرة يعبدها كفار يذكر النص اسمهم بصيغة المفرد لو طبقنا قاعدة القمص فهذا النص دليل على وحدانية هذه الالهة النص يقول اسم الهتهم و ليس اسمائهم ؟؟! 
*هل ما جاء في متى 28 : 19 هو تعليم بوحدانية الله ، وامتياز الأقانيم أحدها عن الآخر ،  ومساواتها في الجوهر ، ونسبة أحدها إلى الآخر كما يؤمن** المسيحيون ؟* 
. 

النص الثاني : 
رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5 : 7 : (( فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.))
وهذا النص كثيراً ما يستشهد به المسيحيون ومنهم القمص زكريا بطرس في كتابه المذكور، دون أن يدققوا النظر في مصداقيته وقانونيته  .
فقد ثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً  للشك أن هذا النص دخيل وغير موجود في الاصول المعول عليها ، كما قرر ذلك الكثير من العلماء اللاهوتيين القائمين على وضع التراجم الغربية والعربية للكتاب المقدس ،  وقد قام بحذف هذا النص كل من : 
1 - الترجمة الكاثوليكية الحديثة  أو الرهبانية اليسوعية ( منشورات دار المشرق - بيروت ) 
2 - وحذفته الترجمة العربية المشتركة .
3 - ووضعته الترجمة التفسيرية للكتاب المقدس - ( كتاب الحياة ) - بين قوسين هكذا [ فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ ]  وهذا معناه أنه كشرح وليس من النص الاصلي كما نوهت بذلك في المقدمة . 
وهذه أسماء بعض الترجمات الانكليزية للكتاب المقدس التي حذفت هذه الزيادة :

1 - The Bible in Basic English

2 - The Darby Translation

3 - Weymouth's New Testament

4 - Holy Bible: Easy-to-Read Version

5 - Contemporary English Version

6 - The American Standard Version

7 - The New Revised Standard Version

8 - GOD'S WORD translation

9 - The New Living Translation

10 - The New American Standard Bible

11 - The Revised Standard Version

12 - World English Bible

13 - Hebrew Names Version of World English Bible 

14 - International Standard Version

النص الثالث :
ورد في رسالة بولس الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس [ 13 : 14 ] قول بولس ونصه : 
(( نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ، ومحبة الله ، وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم . آمين )) 
ويستخلص النصارى من هذا النص برهاناً دالاً على صحة التثليث وتساوي الأقانيم الثلاثة . 
الرد : 
لو أنني قلت " لتكن عبقرية آينشتاين وفلسفة ديكارت وقوة شوارزينجر معكم جميعاً " فهل يتطلب ذلك أن الثلاثة يندمجون في "ثالوث" ؟ هل يتطلب ذلك أن يكون آينشتاين هو ديكارت ( أو وجهاً آخر من ديكارت ) ؟ هل يتطلب ذلك أن يكون ديكارت هو شوارزينجر ( أو وجهاً آخر من شارزينجر ) ؟​ 
1-   إن القائل للعبارة السابقة هو بولس الذي لم ير المسيح ، ولم يتتلمذ على يديه ، بل كان شديد العداوة له ولأتباعه ، وحتى بعد زعمه الانضواء تحت ظل النصرانية ، فإنه ليس معصوماً من الخطأ حتى تأخذ أقواله حجة . ومن المعلوم أن أقوال بولس لدى المسلمين غير مقبولة لأنهم يعتبرونه من الكاذبين الذين كانوا قد ظهروا في الطبقة الأولى، وإن كان مقدساً عند أهل التثليث، فلا يشترون قوله بحبة . [ إظهار الحق ] 
2- إن عبارة بولس السابق الإشارة إليها مبنية على الاعتقاد بالثالوث وليس الاعتقاد بالثالوث صادراً عنها وعن أمثالها ، بل تقرر بموجب مجمع عقد في الربع الأول من القرن الرابع الميلادي . 
3- إن لفظ ( الرب ) الوارد ذكره في عبارة بولس سالفة الذكر ليس معناه الإله الحقيقي حتى يكون ثاني الأقانيم الثلاثة بل معناه : ( المعلم ) كما ورد في إنجيل يوحنا [ 1 : 38 ] على لسان المسيح بقوله : ( فالتفت يسوع ونظرهما يتبعان فقال لها ماذا تطلبان ؟ فقالا ربي ، الذي تفسيره يا معلم ) وفي إصحاح [ 20 : 16 ] من إنجيل يوحنا ما نصه : ( قال لها يسوع : يا مريم ، فالتفتت تلك ، وقالت : ( ربوئي ) الذي تفسيره يا معلم . ) وفي إنجيل متى [ 23 : 7 ، 8 ] : ( وأن يدعوهم الناس سيدي ) . 
والأصل في النسخة العبرانية والنسخة اليونانية : ( وأن يدعوهم الناس ربي ربي ، وأما أنتم فلا تدعو سيدي سيدي ، لأن معلمكم واحد المسيح وأنتم جميعاً أخوة ) .
4 - إن لفظ ( يسوع ) الوارد في قول بولس السابق الإشارة إليه ليس اسماً للألقنوم اللاهوتي بل هو اسم للناسوت أي أنه اسم للطبيعة الإنسانية . 
5 - كذلك لفظ ( المسيح ) الوارد في النص المذكور هو أيضاً اسم للناسوت لأنه سمي مسيحاً لكون الله تعالى مسحه بالروح القدس ، طبقاً لما هو وارد في سفر أعمال الرسل [ 10 : 38 ]  ومما لا جدال فيه أن من يحتاج أن يمسح بالروح القدس هو الناسوت ، أي المسمى بالانسان المركب من جسم وروح مخلوقين ، أما أقنوم الابن فغني عن المسح لأنه ليس أقل من الأقنوم الثالث حتى يمسح به . 
6 - إن لفظ الروح القدس في قول بولس ليس معناه الإله حتى يكون الأقنوم الثالث ، بل يعني الموهبة القدسية ، وهي الوارد ذكرها في الأسفار الآتية : 
أ - مزمور 51 : 10  : ( قلباً نقياً أخلق في يالله روحاً مستقيماً جدد في داخلي )
ب -  سفر حزقيال 11 : 19  : ( وأعطيهم قلباً واحداً وأجعل في داخلكم روحاً جديداً ) 
ج - سفر الملوك الثاني  2 : 9  : ( فقال إليشع ليكن نصيب اثنين من روحك علي ) 
د - سفر دانيال 5 : 11  : ( يوجد في مملكتك رجل فيه روح الآلهة القدوسين ) 
وهذه الروح هي التي امتلأ منها الآتي ذكرهم : 
أ - يوحنا المعمدان كما هو وارد في إنجيل لوقا  1 : 15  : ( ومن بطن أمه يمتلىء من الروح القدس ) 
ب - كما امتلاً منها أبوه زكريا طبقاً لما ذكره إنجيل لوقا  1 : 67  . 
ج - كما امتلأت منها أمه اليصابات طبقاً لما هو وارد في إنجيل لوقت [ 1 : 41 ] 
د - وكان استفانوس مملوءاً منها كما حكاه سفر أعمال الرسل [ 6 : 5 ] و [ 7 : 55 ] . 
وغيرهم كثير . . . 
النتيجة : 
إن ما قاله بولس ليس من البراهين على صحة التثليث ولا على تساوي الأقانيم الثلاثة . 
إذ ليس فيها ذكر للأقانيم الثلاثة . 
وأما المسيح فإنما ذكر بمعنى الإنسان الاعتيادي . 
وأما لفظ الروح القدس فقد ذكر بمعنى الموهبة القدسية للعلة وطبقاً للنقول السابقة الاشارة إليها . 

*ومع هذا نحن نسأل هل في هذا النص  تعليم بوحدانية الله ، وامتياز الأقانيم أحدها عن الآخر ،  ومساواتها في الجوهر ، ونسبة أحدها إلى الآخر كما يؤمن المسيحيون ؟ *

​وأما قول المسيحيون بأن الكتاب المقدس يعلمهم في موضع بأن الآب إله وفي موضع آخر أن الإبن إله وفي موضع آخر ان الروح القدس إله فيكون هذا دليل على الثالوث فنقول هاتوا برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين ثم نقول لهم انه بهذه الطريقة سيكون المجموع لديكم  ثلاثة آلهة لثلاثة جواهر وهذا تعليم مرفوض بتاتاً . . . .  
والحق كل الحق : ان التثليث بهذا المفهوم وهو وحدانية الله ، وامتياز الأقانيم أحدها عن الآخر ،  ومساواتها في الجوهر ، ونسبة أحدها إلى الآخر، هو مفهوم لا وجود له في العهد القديم ولا الجديد بتاتاً، بل كان تقريره بهذا المفهوم نتيجة أفهام بعض رؤساء النصرانية غير المعصومين عن الخطأ في الفهم، فالتثليث هي عقيدة اجتهادية بحتة مصدرها فهم بعض الرؤساء في المسيحية، بعد ذهاب المسيح عليه السلام بمئات السنين، وكان ذلك في سنة 325 ميلادية .  
وللتذكرة فإن المسيحيون يتهومننا بعدم فهم الثالوث ونوع الوحدانية التي يؤمنون بها وهذا كلام باطل فنحن المسلمون  نبحث عن نص من الكتاب المقدس يثبت هذا التثليث بهذه الوحدانية وهذا المفهوم، مع ايماننا بأن هذا المفهوم لا يصمد أمام البحث والتمحيص ، ونحن قبل كل شىء أمة الدليل والبرهان الرباني . لا أمة الوحي الفلسفي الافلاطوني . . 
إن ذات الله وصفاته الكمالية أزلية غير متأثرة بالزمان والمكان والأشخاص . . فقد أرسل الرب موسى واعطاه شريعة عظيمة ومع هذا لا يوجد فيها ذكر لهذا الثالوث، وقد أرسل الرب سليمان الحكيم وأعطاه الكتاب ومع هذا لايوجد فيه ذكر لهذا الثالوث ، وقد أرسل داود وأعطاه المزامير ومع هذا لا يوجد فيه ذكر لهذا الثالوث الخ . . .


----------



## Fadie (26 ديسمبر 2006)

هذه السفسطة الجدالية انا لا اقبلها ابدا فقد اقيمت الحجة عليك بنعمة الله فلا دليل لديك اطلاقا ان يوسابيوس اقتبس اقتباسا حرفيا و قد اثبت بنعمة الله انه اقتباس جزأى اما هذا الجدل فلا حاجة لى به​


----------



## ابن ياسين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> هذه السفسطة الجدالية انا لا اقبلها ابدا فقد اقيمت الحجة عليك بنعمة الله فلا دليل لديك اطلاقا ان يوسابيوس اقتبس اقتباسا حرفيا و قد اثبت بنعمة الله انه اقتباس جزأى اما هذا الجدل فلا حاجة لى به​



بسم الله والحمد لله الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجميعن



> ان يوسابيوس اقتبس اقتباسا حرفيا


أين هو دليلك اصلا أنه اقتبسه اقتباسا حرفيا


----------



## ابن ياسين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والحمد لله الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجميعن

معذرة استدراك
 اين دليلك اصلا انه كان اقتباسا جزئيا وليس اقتباسا حرفيا


----------



## Fadie (27 ديسمبر 2006)

غباء مستعصى فعلا

لأن النص يقول

فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس​


----------



## ابن ياسين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والحمد لله الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجميعن
 فعلا غباء مستعصى الى غاية الحدود
 اومال احنا كنا بنتكلم فى ايه المدة ده كلها
مين اللى قال اصلا ان النص الحقيقى باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس علشان يبقى اقتباس جزئى
 بقالى يومين بقولك جيب دليل ان النص اصلا بالصيغة ده عشان نقول انه اختصرها او اقبسها اقباس جزئى
 اما  كلامك انه اقتباس جزئى فهو اجتهاد غير مؤيد بالادلة


----------



## باحثة عن الحق (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الغلسة والراخمة الى فى الدنيا فيهم المسلمين مش غباى وبس 
لا
عوزين يتعلمو كل حاجة 
وغير كدة وكدة 
علم فى المتبلم يصبح ناسى 
الجهل بيورسهم اجيال وراء اجيال


دة مش اغنية الحلم العربى
دة اغنية الغباء الازلى

بيترالخواجة 


احيك على أدبك الزائد الذى بسببة  نقوم بتثبيتك فى المنتدى 

عضو مثبت لأدبة الزائد

يا أستاذ قل عاتوا برهانكم أن كنتم صادقين 

ولا الواحد مننا كل ما يتزنق ومش يعرف يرد يشتم ويرد

بإستهزاء 

النصوص اللى ذكرها أبن ياسين ولضحة

ومش محتاجة تفسير لو كان أغبي الاغبياء 

قولتلة( انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذى سمعه من الله) 

شوفة هيقول اية اللى مش قادر يفهم اكيد هيفهم لان النص واضح


----------



## باحثة عن الحق (28 ديسمبر 2006)

لماذا يذكر يسوع 
وفي كل مرة أن الله واحد 

لماذا لم يذكر يسوع 
ولم يقل ثالوث ولو مرة واحدة

من هو السبب في أن يُخالف النصارى يسوع بل ويتقولون عليه .... بل ويُحاولون تأليهه

وهو نفسه الذي قال:
أبي أعظم مني

وهو نفسه الذي قال:
لماذا تدعوني صالحاً لا أحد صالح إلا واحد وهو الله


وهو نفسه الذي قال
إنما انا إنسان كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله


وهو نفسه الذي قال :
الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنك أنت الله وحدك وأني أنا المسيح الذي أرسلته


الحياة الأبدية :
أنك أنت الله وحدك = لا إله إلا الله وحده
 المسيح الذي أرسلته = المسيح رسول الله 


لا إله إلا الله المسيح رسول الله
هذه هي الحياة الأبدية

هل هذا أيضا غباء منى في الفهم 

أريد من يناظرنى حول الثالوث في موضوع منفصل


----------



## yaso (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*جاء الحق وزهق الباطل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انتوا ملاحظين حاجه يا جماعة 

الموضوع فقير جدا جدا جدا  لم يدعم بنص *واحد* من كلام يسوع عن 

الاقانيم ..لم يقل ابد ابد انا الاقنوم الثاني او عن الاقانيم الثلاثه

من *فم يسوع* *غريبه* 

حتى في الوصايا ياشباب  اسمعوا  اسمعو

مرقص 12 _28
فجاء واحد من الكتبة وسمعهم يتحاورون، فلما رأى أنه أجابهم حسنا، سأله: أية وصية هي أول الكل؟
29 فأجابه يسوع: إن *أول* كل الوصايا هي: اسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب *إلهنا* رب واحد. 

لاحظوا ماذا قال هنا *الهنا*
يعني *الهكم والاهي*  ففي يوحنا 20_17 تاكيداعلى هذا الموضوع

قال لها يسوع: لا تلمسيني لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي. ولكن اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولي لهم: إني أصعد *إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم*

*نرجع للوصايا* 

30 وتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك، ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك، ومن كل قدرتك. هذه هي الوصية الأولى.
31 وثانية مثلها هي: تحب قريبك كنفسك. *ليس وصية أخرى أعظم من هاتين*.
32 فقال له الكاتب: جيدا يا معلم. بالحق قلت، لأنه *الله واحد وليس آخر سواه*
اين الاقانيم رااااحت 

والكل ياشباب يفتح عقلو معاي ويغلق قلبو لان هذه جنه ونار مش لعبه 
مفيش حاجه اسمها اسرار الكنيسه كل حاجه واضحه وفي العلن 
يسوع يقول 

يوحنا18: 20 اجابه يسوع انا كلمت العالم علانية انا علمت كل حين في المجمع و في الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما *و في الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء*
طيب المفروض يسوع يعلن عن نفسو ويقول انا اله واحد بثلاث اقانيم 
حتى ما قال اعبدوني      المهم
ويسوع نفسو يبطل التثليث ويقول 

يوحنا 17: 3 و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته

لاحظوا من النص ياشباب ان يسوع يذكر طريق الحياه الابديه 
ويقول انت وليس انا 
وحدك   من دون ابن ولا روح قدس 
والواو  و حرف عطف يفيد المغايره

طيب فهموني مش المفروض هنا يقول 
وهذه الحياه الابديه ان يعرفوا انا اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم 

لم يذكر هذا اشئ ابدا ابدا ابدا 
فااا من ويين الكلام ده 

والنص واضح جدا جدا جدا 
وليس لكم يا احبائي لدخول الجنه الا باب واجد ان تشهدوا بما شهد به يسوع نفسه وبما يشهد به كل المسلمين بان 

*لا اله الا الله  وان محمد رسول الله وان عيسى عبد الله ورسوله*


----------



## yaso (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*جاء الحق وزهق الباطل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انتوا ملاحظين حاجه يا جماعة 

الموضوع فقير جدا جدا جدا  لم يدعم بنص *واحد* من كلام يسوع عن 

الاقانيم ..لم يقل ابد ابد انا الاقنوم الثاني او عن الاقانيم الثلاثه

من *فم يسوع* *غريبه* 

حتى في الوصايا ياشباب  اسمعوا  اسمعو

مرقص 12 _28
فجاء واحد من الكتبة وسمعهم يتحاورون، فلما رأى أنه أجابهم حسنا، سأله: أية وصية هي أول الكل؟
29 فأجابه يسوع: إن *أول* كل الوصايا هي: اسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب *إلهنا* رب واحد. 

لاحظوا ماذا قال هنا *الهنا*
يعني *الهكم والاهي*  ففي يوحنا 20_17 تاكيداعلى هذا الموضوع

قال لها يسوع: لا تلمسيني لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي. ولكن اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولي لهم: إني أصعد *إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم*

*نرجع للوصايا* 

30 وتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك، ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك، ومن كل قدرتك. هذه هي الوصية الأولى.
31 وثانية مثلها هي: تحب قريبك كنفسك. *ليس وصية أخرى أعظم من هاتين*.
32 فقال له الكاتب: جيدا يا معلم. بالحق قلت، لأنه *الله واحد وليس آخر سواه*
اين الاقانيم رااااحت 

والكل ياشباب يفتح عقلو معاي ويغلق قلبو لان هذه جنه ونار مش لعبه 
مفيش حاجه اسمها اسرار الكنيسه كل حاجه واضحه وفي العلن 
يسوع يقول 

يوحنا18: 20 اجابه يسوع انا كلمت العالم علانية انا علمت كل حين في المجمع و في الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما *و في الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء*
طيب المفروض يسوع يعلن عن نفسو ويقول انا اله واحد بثلاث اقانيم 
حتى ما قال اعبدوني      المهم
ويسوع نفسو يبطل التثليث ويقول 

يوحنا 17: 3 و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته

لاحظوا من النص ياشباب ان يسوع يذكر طريق الحياه الابديه 
ويقول انت وليس انا 
وحدك   من دون ابن ولا روح قدس 
والواو  و حرف عطف يفيد المغايره

طيب فهموني مش المفروض هنا يقول 
وهذه الحياه الابديه ان يعرفوا انا اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم 

لم يذكر هذا اشئ ابدا ابدا ابدا 
فااا من ويين الكلام ده 

والنص واضح جدا جدا جدا 
وليس لكم يا احبائي لدخول الجنه الا باب واجد ان تشهدوا بما شهد به يسوع نفسه وبما يشهد به كل المسلمين بان 

*لا اله الا الله  وان محمد رسول الله وان عيسى عبد الله ورسوله*


----------



## ابن ياسين (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين
 اخى فى الله yaso

حقيقى النصوص التى قمت بوضعها قد سببت حيرة عظيمة وقوية على شعب الكنيسة وخاصة الكهنة و ما يسمونهم قديسين
لذلك لجأوا الى القول بوجود اللاهوت والناسوت فى المسيح عليه السلام
المشكلة الحقيقية ان المفترض انك قبل ان تقرا الكتاب المقدس  عندك اعتقاد  بحسب ما يعتقد المسيحين او النصارى انك ستجد الكتاب المسمى مقدس ان به  نصوص تؤكد الهية شخص المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام
ولكن بمجرد ان تقرأه تجد العكس تماما 
فالكتاب ليس فيه فقط دليل او نص صريح بالوهية المسيح لكن فيه نصوص تنفى اصلا الالوهية وقد سبقت بوضع بعضا منها
 اما الكارثة العظمى وهى حقيقة كارثة انسانية من الدرجة الاولى
 وهى ان كل النصوص التى يعتندون عليها سواء فى الالوهية او تاكيد التثليث او التجسد هى ما بين نص محرف او نص مضاف ساء اضافة كلية او جزئية
 فالنص الذى يقولون به عن التجسد(عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد) هو نص محرف  يتأرجح اصله ما بين (اله ظهر فى الجسد) و(الذى اظهر فى الجسد) واله بمعنى سيد عظيم
 النص الخاص بالتثليث (عمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس)محرف تحريف او اضافة جزئية واصله( عمدوهم باسمى)اى المسيح فقط
 اما الثالث ( الذين يشهدون فى السماء ثلاثة ) فالعدد بأكمله مضاف ولذلك تجد بعض المترجمين اصحاب الامانة العلمية
 ام ان يضعه بين هلالين معكوفين ويشير الى انه اضافة من الناسخ او يحذفه بالكلية

 حقيقى عقيدة وايمان مهلهل
تحت قاعدة (اعتقد ثم استدل) بعكسنا نحن المسلمين(استدل ثم اعتقد)
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## yaso (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*جاء الحق*

شكرا يا اخي  ابن ياسين على مداخلتك الرائعه

بس بحب اقول للناس شغله وخصوصا المسيحيه والنصارى

اقلهم اكتر ناس تعرف ان الاسلام دين حق هما القساوسه والكهنه ورجال الدين

وفي عندي تسجيل صوتي لقس اعلن اسلامه ولو تشوف شو قال

والله بهدلوه ومرمطوه ومسحو فييه الارض 

لذلك بخافو خوف فظيييع من قول الحق 

وعلى فكره يوجد قساوسه مسلمين ولكن يخفو اسلامهم لاسباب كتيره ليس لهم المصلحه في اعلان اسلامهم 

وخليها مستوره 



وبعدين بخصوص الاهوت والناسوت 
اين قال يسوع من فمه الطاهر انا طبيعتين ومشياتين او انا لاهوت وناسوت

مفيش مافي هذا الكلام ...هذه كلها اكازيب وبدع
يقولون من قرآنكم موجود ان المسيح روح الله 

نقول لهم هل فشلتم وعجزتم على الاجابه على سؤالي بان تجبلي نص واحد من كتبكم ..مافي مشكله 

بخصوص ان في القرآن ذكر ان المسيح روح الله 
طيب حلو انا روح مين ..وانت روح ميين 
كلنا روح الله 
وحتى في كتابكم هذا الكلام ..اسمع اسمع
1Cor/الرسالة الأولى الى كورونثوس 3_16

أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم؟


كلنا روح الله 

وللحديث بقيه انشاء الله yaso


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> *فالكتاب ليس فيه فقط دليل او نص صريح بالوهية المسيح *


 
وما رأيك اذن بهذه الايات؟

*+أنا الرب صانع كل شيء؛ ناشر السموات .. أنا الرب صانع كل هذه (أش44و45)*

*+قال الله ( أنا أنا الرب وليس غيري مخلص اشعياء اش11:43 وأيضاً أنا الرب وليس آخر إله سواي اشعياء5:45*

*وأيضاً أليس أنا الرب وليس إله غيري. اشعياء21:45 ... وأيضاً قيل في التوراة عن الله ( لأن الرب إلهم هو إله الآلهة ورب الأرباب تث17:10*

*+قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه (ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات. مت21:7)*


----------



## احبك يا ابن مريم (29 ديسمبر 2006)

صديقتى الرائحة ... 

إستعمال كلمة الرب ليسوع لا يعنى أبدا أن يسوع هو الرب ... لأن كتاب المقدس فسر هذه الكلمة بمعنى المعلم ... 

الان افتحي الكتاب المقدس على هذا النص...
(( قال لها يسوع يا مريم فالتفتت تلك وقالت له : ربوئي الذي تفسيره يا معلم ، قال لها يسوع : لا تلمسيني لأني لم أصعد بعد إلي أبي ، ولكن اذهبي إلي اخوتي وقولي لهم إني اصعد إلي أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم )) يوحنا [ 20 : 16 ، 17 ]

وقد أطلق الكتاب المقدس كلمة رب على غير المسيح في نصوص كثيرة طبقاً لما سيأتي ، فلو كان في إطلاق لفظ ( رب ) على المسيح ان يكون إلهاً للزم أن يكون كذلك على غيره ممن أطلق عليه ذلك اللفظ .

فقد أطلق الكتاب المقدس لفظ الرب على الكاهن والقاضي وذلك في سفر التثنية [ 19 : 17 ] يقول النص : (( يقف الرجلان اللذان بينهما خصوصة أمام الرب )) والرب هنا هو القاضي والكاهن .

واطلق الكتاب المقدس لفظ الرب على الملك وذلك في سفر الخروج [ 4 : 24 ]

يقول النص : (( وحدث في الطريق في المنزل أن الرب التقاه وطلب أن يقتله ))

فهذا الرب الذي لقي موسى في الطريق ، هو الملك أراد أن يقتل موسى .

وسمي الملك رباً في سفر القضاة أربع مرات وذلك في الاصحاح السادس ابتداء من الفقرة الحادية عشرة .

وقد جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 4 : 19 ] ما يفيد إن لفظ ( الرب ) كان يقال في ذلك الوقت على سبيل الاحترام أيضاً ودليل ذلك المرأة السامرية التي طلب منها المسيح عليه السلام أن تسقيه ، مما أثار تعجبها ، ولذلك قالت له : (( يا رب أرى أنك نبي ))  الترجمة الكاثوليكية

فالمرأة هنا لا تعرف المسيح ولا تؤمن به بل هي تشك حتى في مجرد أن يكون نبي ، ورغم ذلك تقول له ( يا رب ) فإن دل ذلك على شيء فإنما يدل على ان هذا اللفظ يراد به الاحترام ولا يعني الألوهية في شيء .


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

احبك يا ابن مريم قال:


> صديقتى الرائحة ...
> 
> إستعمال كلمة الرب ليسوع لا يعنى أبدا أن يسوع هو الرب ... لأن كتاب المقدس فسر هذه الكلمة بمعنى المعلم ...
> 
> ...


 

وأنا هافترض ان كلامك صحيح ولكن اكلملى بقية الاية يا عزيزتى ..
*ففى الاية الاولى :أنا الرب صانع كل شيء؛ ناشر السموات .. أنا الرب صانع كل هذه (أش44و45) *
*الرب صانع كل شئ ناشر السموات .. فمن ياعزيزتى صانع كل شئ ؟هل يقدر انسان عادى ان يصنع كل شئ؟ ام ان هذه صفة من صفات الله فقط ؟*

*وفى هذه الايه انظرى ماذا يقول :وأيضاً أليس أنا الرب وليس إله غيري. اشعياء21:45*

*فما رأيك فى هذا الاعتراف الصريح الواضح "وليس اله غيرى" ؟؟*


----------



## احبك يا ابن مريم (29 ديسمبر 2006)

نحن المسلمون لا اشكالية لدينا كون الله أن يكون هو الله ... الأشكالية عندكم تعتبرون المسيح هو الله بون أية دليل هل هذه النصوص تتكلم عن المسيح  لاحظي أنكي تستخدمين نصوص عهد القديم ... تلك الصنوص التي لا تمت بصلة ليسوع عبدالله و رسوله ... هذه نصوص تتكلم عن يهو أو الهيم ... الأن انتي تعبدين يهو أم تعبدين المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

احبك يا ابن مريم قال:


> نحن المسلمون لا اشكالية لدينا كون الله أن يكون هو الله ... الأشكالية عندكم* تعتبرون المسيح هو الله* بون أية دليل هل هذه النصوص تتكلم عن المسيح *لاحظي أنكي تستخدمين* *نصوص عهد القديم* ... تلك الصنوص التي *لا تمت بصلة ليسوع عبدالله و رسوله* ... *هذه نصوص تتكلم عن يهو أو الهيم* ... الأن انتي تعبدين يهو أم تعبدين المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
واضح جدا من كلامك الغريب انك غير دارسة ولا حتى قارئة لاى شئ ..
وشكلك هاتتعبينى ..

اولا احب اعلق على : *" الاشكالية عندكم تعتبرون المسيح هو الله" *
*انا لا افهم اين الاشكالية نحن ليس لدينا اى اشكاليات ..*

*ثانيا: انتى تقولى" لاحظى انكى تستخدمى نصوص العهد القديم " *
*وهل تعتبرى ان العهد القديم منفصل عن الكتاب المقدس ؟! *
*فالكتاب كله بعهديه موحى به من الرب وكان المسيح  يتكلم على لسان الانبياء.. فما المشكلة اذن؟؟؟؟؟*

*ثالثا تقولين  هذه النصوص تتكلم عن يهوه وبهذا اجبتى انتى يا عزيزتى .. ببساطة عندما تفتحى معجم اللاهوت الكتابى ستجدى كل ما يخص كلمة يهوه .. وانا هاريحك وهانزلك الكلام ده* وممكن تتأكدى بنفسك :

*يهوه
Yahweh*

*مقدمة*

*يهوه هو الإسم الذي به قدّم الله ذاته* . وقد استعمل طرق1 أخرى ليكشف بها عن نفسه . فحتى خارج إسرائيل ، يستطيع الإنسان أن يصل إلى الإله الحق ، وقد عرفته الديانات الأخرى المجاورة باسم "إيل عليون". *إلا أن يكشف عن ذاته بصورة مطلقة تحت اسم يهوه* فهو الذي يأخذ المبادرة وينطق، من تلقاء ذاته، بالإسم الجليل الذي سوف يردّده شعبه في الصلاة والعبادة، موضح1 هو بنفسه معناه (خروج 3: 13- 15، 34: 6- 7). ويقوم بهذا الإعلان في إطار وفي زمن، يلقيان الضوء على ما في هذا الاسم من سّر عميق وقوة خلاصيّة مع1. فبينما يتجلّى "إيل " للآباء في مناطق مألوفة وتحت صور بسيطة وقريبة من أذهانهم، يكشف يهوه عن ذاته، بعكس ذلك، إلى موسى، في إطار وحشة الصحراء وفي بؤس الغربة، تحت صور النار الرهيبة. ولكنه هو بعينه الإله الذي، في أعماق حدّ البؤس والخطيئة، يرى مذلّة شعبه ويسمع صراخهم (3: 7)، ويغفر الذنب والمعصية، لأنه " إله رحيم ورؤوف " (34: 6- 7).
*1. الاسم ومصادره:*

إن الكتاب المقدس نفسه، لا يكتفي *بشرح الإسم الإلهي،* بالتقديم الوجيز الوارد في كتاب الخروج 3، بل يفترض له جذوراً سابقة متشعّبة الأطراف. فحسب مجموعه من النصوص، كان يهوه يواصل قصده منذ بداية الإنسانية، مقدّم1 ذاته بوضوح تدريجيّ، خلال سلالة الآباء. ذلك هو رأي المؤرخ اليهوي (تكوين 4: 26، 9: 26، 12: 8) الذي يلتقيه التاريخ الكهنوتي ويكمّله (خروج 6: 3). وهناك رأي آخر، يرجع إلى زمن موسى، وضع الصورة النهائية لدين إسرائيل ، وهذا ما يتّفق مع زمن إعلان اسم يهوه. وتسود هذه النظرة التقليد الكهنوتي (6: 2- 8)، وهيٍ تستند إلى الرواية الإيلوهيميّة (3: 13- 15)، وتجد سنداً لها، بنوع ما، في الرواية اليهويّة (33: 19).
ومن الطبيعي أن يحاول المؤرخون الحديثون البحث في تاريخ هذا الإسم القديم الذي بلا شك لم يفرض نفسه دفعة واحدة، وبدون رجوع إلى اختبارات سابقة. وهم يستشهدون على ذلك بالإسم المنسوب لوادة موسى النبي ألا وهو "يوكابد " " وهو اسم مشتق من "يو" و"كابد ". وقد يكون " يو" المقابل لـ " ياو" المشير للإسم الإلهي، مصحوباً بالمصدر " ك ب د" الذي يشير إلى المجد ...
وصورة " ياو " هذه، كانت، في بابل، في فترة مقاربة لزمن الآباء، تستعمل في أسماء العلم وتشير إلى الإله الذي يدعوه حامل هذا الإسم.
ولفظ " ياو" مشتقّ على الأرجح من صيغة الضمير المتكلّم وتعني " لي" أو" ما يختصّ بي". و" لي" *هو الاسم الذي يطلقه المؤمن على الإله وليّ أمره.* وهذا الاسم " لي "،* المعطى للدلالة على الإله،* يجمع بين الاحترام الواجب لسرّه العجيب والرباط الوثيق الذي يربطه بعبده. ويكون هذا الإله حقاً في خط إله ابراهيم، وله بعض السمات التي سيتميز بها يهوه. ووجه الصلة طبيعي إلى حدّ ما بين "ياو" و "ياهو". وياهو هو الصيغة المختصرة والعادية للإسم الإلهي، كما نجده مثلاً في إسم إرميا، المشتقّ من يِرْم ياهو أي يهو يؤسس ( يبني) .
*2. معنى الاسم:*

إن الإطار الذي تمّ فيه إعلان الاسم لموسى يدعو على الأقل إلى تفسير جديد للفظ القديم، ويتضمن على الأرجح، تغييراً مادياً في اللفظ . فهو يقيم صلة بين اسم "يهوه" وصيغة المتكلّم للفعل هَوَه هَيَهْ "إهْيِهْ ": " إني كائن ". وعلى قول الله: "إني كائن " يجيب الإنسان: " هو الكائن" أو "هو من يعطي الكيان". ومن الصعب أن نقرّر هل "يهوه " يمثّل صيغة سببيّة قد تتّفق أكثر مع قواعد اللغة ، أو يعتبر صيغة قديمة للفعل البسيط ممّا قد ينسجم أكثر مع سياق النص. وعلى كلّ فمن الأكيد أن الإسم الإلهي لم يعد ضميراً يشير الإنسان به إلى إلهه ، ولا اسماً يحدّده ضمن الكائنات الأخرى ، أو نعتاً يصفه بطابع مميّز خاص وإنما هو في صيغة الفعل، فهو الصدى على شفتي الإنسان " للكلمة " التي بها يعرّف الله ذاته ".
هذه " الكلمة " هي في آن رفض، وهبة . فمن جهة هي رفض الانحصار داخل فئات بشريّة: إهْيِهْ أشِرْ إهْيِِهْ " أنا من أنا " (خروج 3 : 14) . ومن جهة أخرى هي هبة ، بحضوره الفعّال " إهْيِهْ عِمَّكْ " " أنا معك " (3: 12) ، لأن للفعل " هَيَهْ " معنى ديناميكي ، فهو لا يدلّ فقط على مجرّد الوجود ، بل على حادث ، على وجود حاضر باستمرار وفعّال ، فهو يشير إلى الوجود المتّجه نحو الغير (ad esse) أكثر من مجرد الوجود (esse).
*3. التاريخ اللاحق:*

كثيراً ما يقترن اسم يهوه باسم " صباؤوت " ولا يبدو أن هذا اللقب قائم من البداية، بل يبدو أنه يرجع إلى زمن هيكل شيلو (راجع 1 صموئيل 1: 3)، وأن له علاقة خاصة بتابوت العهد ( راجع 1 صموئيل 4: 4)، ومعنى " صباؤوت "، لا يزال غامضاً، لعلّه يعني " جنود إسرائيل ". والأرجح أنه يفيد عالم السموات والنّيرات. وكان القدماء يعتبرون هذا العالم زاخراً بالحياة. بينما الأديان الوثنية تعتبره عالم الآلهة . أما عند إسرائيل فالإله الأوحد يسيطر على كافة قوى الكون. وإن أخذنا لفظ " يهوه " في الصيغة السببيّة ، فإنه يعطي لها الوجود. ولكن قد يكون "صباؤوت" لقباً مفرداً أو آخر مقطع من كلمة أشبه بأواخر الألفاظ الأكّادية المنتهية. بـ " آتْوْ " التي تدل على وظيفة، فيصير المعنى: يهوه "المحارب" (؟).
وفي الفترة ما بين السبي والمسيح، فاق اليهود أجدادهم في مظاهر احترامهم لله ، ورغبة منهم في تفادي الانتهاكات الوثنيّة، قد كفّوا عن النطق باسم يهوه، واستمروا بكتابة الحروف الأربعة للّفظ الرباعي (ي/ هـ/ و/ ه/). ولكن تخلّلت هذه الحروف الحركات الخاصة بكلمة "Adonai" التي استبدلوا بها اسم يهوه وهي EOA : ومعنى الكلمة "ربي " التي عبرت عهنا الترجمة السبعينية بلفظ (كيريوس (Kyrios). ومن هنا جاءت القراءة " يهواه"، وهي لفظة اصطلاحية محض منها نشأت لفظة Jehova في الترجمات الفرنسية القديمة. وعبر هذه المعادلات الترجمات قد اختفى اسم يهوه في صورته الماديّة ، إلا أن شخصيته الفريدة، بما لها من وجود فعّال ومن استقلال عن جميع هذه المسمّيات، لم تكن لتتأثر بشيء من ذلك. وفي شخص يسوع المسيح لم يعد الله يعرّف ذاته عن طريق اسم ما، ما خلا ذلك الذي يفوق اسمه جميع الأسماء (فيلبي 9:2).


*+++++++++*​


----------



## احبك يا ابن مريم (29 ديسمبر 2006)

صديقتى ممكن نتكلم بعقولنا و لا نستخدم خاصية كوبى و بيست من عقول الأخرين ... 


اولا| انا فعلا دارس الكتاب المقدس ... و الحمد لله أثبت لكي بنصوص الكتاب المقدس استخدام كلمة الرب بحق يسوع  لا يع\يه صفة الألوهية ... و قد عبرتيها بكل سهولة و سكتى على ذلك فأن دل على شيء دل على رضاكي بهذا الامر ... 

ثانيا | نحن نتكلم عن ألوهية يسوع ... من هو يسوع ؟؟؟ هو ذلك الطفل المولود من مريم المخطوبة ليوسف في المذود البقر .. الآن هل تقدرين أن تثبتى لي علاقة هذا الطفل بالعهد القديم للكتاب المقدس .... هل تقدرين ان تثبت لي أن هذا الطفل كلم الأنبياء ؟؟؟ أتمنى ان تثبتى لي و انسى امر التعب فرب سيجزيكى و يدخلكي الملكوت ... آمين .. 

انا لست بنت فلا تكلمنى كأنني أنثى و لا استحى من ذلك و لكن تلك هي الحقيقة


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

احبك يا ابن مريم قال:


> صديقتى ممكن نتكلم بعقولنا و لا نستخدم خاصية كوبى و بيست من عقول الأخرين ...
> 
> 
> اولا| انا فعلا دارس الكتاب المقدس ... و الحمد لله أثبت لكي بنصوص الكتاب المقدس استخدام كلمة الرب بحق يسوع لا يع\يه صفة الألوهية ... و قد عبرتيها بكل سهولة و سكتى على ذلك فأن دل على شيء دل على رضاكي بهذا الامر ...
> ...


 
*اهلا بك اى كان جنسك واعذرنى ..*

اولا انا فضلت انقلك معنى كلمة يهوه من معجم اللاهوت حتى اكون اكثر دقة, ولا ارى عيبا فى ذلك ..
ثانيا :هل تعلم اننا نؤمن ان الله موجود منذ الازل ونؤمن انه خالق الكون وخالق البشر وكل ما فى الارض؟ 
اذن كيف تقول ما علاقة هذا الطفل بالعهد القديم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *الله موجود منذ الازل *..
اذن فما هى الصعوبة ان يكلم الله الانبياء ؟؟؟

*اما بشأن ميلاد المسيح :* فهذا كان ضرورة بعدما اخطأ البشر , كانت هناك ضرورة لتجسد الله ولكن هذا لا ينفى ان الله موجود منذ الازل ..


----------



## احبك يا ابن مريم (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكر لكي صديقتى ... الان نقترب من الحقيقة ... أتمنى الاستمرار بهذه الروحية .... 

لا اشكالية في كونكم تؤمنون بأله أزلي ... فهذا أمر يتفق عليه كل العقلاء فإله يجب أن يكون أزليا ... 

و لكن كيف نجمع بين كون إله أزليا و مولودا في نفس الوقت ؟؟؟ 

هل تعتقدين ان الولادة كانت من اجل التجسد ؟؟؟


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

احبك يا ابن مريم قال:


> و لكن كيف نجمع بين كون إله أزليا و مولودا في نفس الوقت ؟؟؟
> 
> هل تعتقدين ان الولادة كانت من اجل التجسد ؟؟؟


 

انظر يا صديقى انا اعتقد ان الولادة هى التجسد .
والنقطة الاولى : كيف نجمع بين كون الله ازلى ومولودا فى نفس الوقت ؟
اسمح لى ان اشرح لك من البداية .. اى *بداية خلق الانسان*
دعنى اولا اؤكد ايماننا بوجود الله  منذ الازل 
 *+بكلمة الرب صُنِعت السموات. مز6:33*
*ثانيا عندما خلق الله الانسان ووضعه فى الجنة حدث ان اخطأ هذا الانسان ونعلم جميعا ان عقوبة الخطية موت .. ولكن محبة الله لم تجلعه يميت الانسان الذى هو خلقة يديه .*
*لذلك كان يجب ان يموت احدا ليحيا هذا الانسان فى المقابل .. ومن صفات هذا الشخص الذى يجب ان يموت عوضا عن الانسان ان يكون بلا خطية وبالطبع لا يوجد احدا بلا خطية سوى الله .. فكان على الله ان ياخذ شكل الانسان(التجسد) وينزل الى الارض لفداء البشرية كلها.*
*لذلك كان يجب ان ينزل الله بشكل تمهيدى اى ان ينزل فى بطن العذراء ويولد وينمو كما البشر حتى يمهد للبشر , فما كان يصلح ان ينزل فجأة ويصلب ويموت ويقوم .. فما كان احد يفهم هذا ..*
*لذلك نزل اولا فى بطن العذراء :نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية. تك15**:3*
*والمقصود من الاية : نسل المرأة اى السيد المسيح الاله الواحد , رأس الحية: اى الشيطان الذى اوقع البشرية وتسبب فى كل هذا ..*

بعد هذا هل تجد صعوبة فى الجمع بين كون الله ازلى ومولود فى ذات الوقت ؟؟


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ليكى يارائحه زكيه على ردودك وانا بكرر اسفى


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> شكرا ليكى يارائحه زكيه على ردودك وانا بكرر اسفى


 
*لا ادعى للاسف وانا لم اقصد هذا اطلاقا .. انا فقط احب ان ارى بعض الجدية فى الردود على هذه المواضيع الجادة..اشكرك*


----------



## ابن ياسين (29 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين
 كل سنة والاخوة بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن ياسين قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين
> كل سنة والاخوة بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى


 



*+ :smil12: + وانت بالصحة والسلامة + :smil12: +*​


----------



## ابن ياسين (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:


> وأنا هافترض ان كلامك صحيح ولكن اكلملى بقية الاية يا عزيزتى ..
> *ففى الاية الاولى :أنا الرب صانع كل شيء؛ ناشر السموات .. أنا الرب صانع كل هذه (أش44و45) *
> *الرب صانع كل شئ ناشر السموات .. فمن ياعزيزتى صانع كل شئ ؟هل يقدر انسان عادى ان يصنع كل شئ؟ ام ان هذه صفة من صفات الله فقط ؟*
> 
> ...


 بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمدصلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين

اولا برحب بالاخوة الجدد فى هذا الموضوع
 ثانيا الاخت الرائحة الذكية
الاشكالية الحقيقية  انا المسيح لم يقل انا يهوه خالق السموات والارض 
الغريبة انك بتربطى امور ببعضها ليست بينهما علاقة  حقيقية  فاستشهادك بهذه النصوص على الوهية يسوع ينقصها اعتراف يسوع نفسه 
فمثلا المسيح لم يقل  انه هو الاله الذى تحدث الى انبياء العهد القديم  ولم يقل قد كلمتكم فى العهد القديم بواسطة رسلى والان اتكلم الى شعبى بدون واسطة ولا رسول
لم يقل انا كلمة الرب التى خلق بها السموات
واسمحى لى اقدم ملحوظة عند قراءة كتب اللاهوت التى تحاول باستماتة تثبت التثليث والوهية المسيح بحجج واهية
عند اثبات التثليث تجدى فى بداية العرض يثبت ان الله واحد ويأتى بالنصوص من العهد القديم ويدعمها بنصوص من العهد الجديد ثم يسترسل وفجأة فى غمضة عين يأتى بنصوص يستدل بها على التثليث دون ان ينتبه القارئ ويجد القارئ نفسه  امام ادلة وشواهد 
ان هذه حقيقة خدعة او اسلوب خداع وكأن المسلم معترض على ان الله واحد وصاحب الكتاب شذ همته ليثبت ان الله واحد هذا تلاعب بالالفاظ والعقول

والخدعة الثانية تجديها عندما يحاول الكاتب ان يلعب على الاوتار النفسية عند عرض الشواهد (مثلا يقول عند عرض نص_( اليس هذا يكون اله--اذا لم يكن هذا اله فمن يكون اله_هذا لا ينكره الا جاحد )ومثل هذه الالفاظ التى تخلخل تركيز القارئ او تفكيره فى  ما يقوم الكاتب بعرضه بالرغم ان القارئ الواعى اذا اخذ الوقت الكافى للبحث فى اقوال الكاتب سيجد ما  يهدم بها الادلة
 وخير شاهد على الاسلوب الخداعى هو كتاب الكاتب البروستانتى (ارنى اين قال المسيح انا هو الله فاعبدونى) حتى اسم الكتاب يتلاعب بالاوتار النفسية للقارئ
 الشاهد من هذا الكلام اين هى الحقيقة التى اعلنها المسيح عن الوهيته 
فاذا كان هناك نص يهدم الفكر المسيحى حول الوهية المسيح
(وهذه هى الحياة الأبدية ان يعرفوك  وحدك الاله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)
 ان اعلان بهذا القوة والعظمة لا يثبت الا بشرية يسوع المسيح وعليه نريد اعلان بمثابة هذه القوة يثبت الوهية يسوع المسيح


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> الاشكالية الحقيقية انا المسيح لم يقل انا يهوه خالق السموات والارض
> الغريبة انك بتربطى امور ببعضها ليست بينهما علاقة حقيقية فاستشهادك بهذه النصوص على الوهية يسوع ينقصها اعتراف يسوع نفسه
> فمثلا المسيح لم يقل انه هو الاله الذى تحدث الى انبياء العهد القديم ولم يقل قد كلمتكم فى العهد القديم بواسطة رسلى والان اتكلم الى شعبى بدون واسطة ولا رسول


 

*اذن فمن المفترض ان الكتاب المقدس يخاطب مجموعة من البلهاء والمعتوهين ؟؟*
*ياعزيزى لقد قيلت صريحة* "*:وأيضاً أليس أنا الرب وليس إله غيري. اشعياء21:45*

*وكل الكتاب موحى به من الله اذن فالله يتكلم على لسان اشعياء النبى .. فما الصعب فى هذا ؟؟*

*فهل رأيت هذه الاية من قبل* "* كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله و نافع للتعليم و التوبيخ للتقويم و التاديب الذي في البر " (2تى16:3)*


----------



## ابن ياسين (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:


> *اذن فمن المفترض ان الكتاب المقدس يخاطب مجموعة من البلهاء والمعتوهين ؟؟*
> *ياعزيزى لقد قيلت صريحة* "*:وأيضاً أليس أنا الرب وليس إله غيري. اشعياء21:45*
> 
> *وكل الكتاب موحى به من الله اذن فالله يتكلم على لسان اشعياء النبى .. فما الصعب فى هذا ؟؟*
> ...



بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجميعن
 ايه علاقة يسوع بذلك 
 ماذا يثبت الوهية المسيح فى ذلك؟
 هل عندما قال اشعياء فى العهد القديم(الرب الهك واحد وليس اله سواه) معنى ذلك ان اشعياء اصبح اله وانه كان بيتحدث عن نفسه
وهل معنى استدلال المسيح على ان الله واحد من العهد القديم يجعل المسيح اله؟

]





> وكل الكتاب موحى به من الله اذن فالله يتكلم على لسان اشعياء النبى .. فما الصعب فى هذا


 هذا ليس عليه اعتراض


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن ياسين قال:


> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجميعن
> ايه علاقة يسوع بذلك
> ماذا يثبت الوهية المسيح فى ذلك؟
> هل عندما قال اشعياء فى العهد القديم(الرب الهك واحد وليس اله سواه) معنى ذلك ان اشعياء اصبح اله وانه كان بيتحدث عن نفسه
> ...


 
فى الواقع مشاركاتك لا تستحق عناء الرد ولكنى سأرد حتى لا اتهم بالجهل..

 "* كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله و نافع للتعليم و التوبيخ للتقويم و التاديب الذي في البر " (2تى16:3)*
*وما دمت غير معترض على هذه الايه فهذا عظيم جدا ودعنى ابدأ توضيحى من هذا النقطة..*

*فهذه الاية:*
*وأيضاً أليس أنا الرب وليس إله غيري. اشعياء21:45*

ذكرت فى سفر اشعياء اى ان كاتب السفر هو اشعياء النبى وبما اننا قلنا ان الكتاب كله موحى به من الله .. اذن فالله كان  يتكلم على لسان اشعياء .. هل فهمت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وليس معنى هذا ان اشعياء صار اله ويتكلم عن نفسه .

وبالنسبة لاستدلال المسيح من العهد القديم فما المشكلة؟؟ هل العهد القديم منفصل عن الكتاب المقدس ؟؟!! هل هو كتاب اخر؟؟!!!!!

اجب على النقطة الاخيرة حتى اكمل معك من هذا المنطلق ... شكرا


----------



## ابن ياسين (30 ديسمبر 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:


> فى الواقع مشاركاتك لا تستحق عناء الرد ولكنى سأرد حتى لا اتهم بالجهل..
> 
> "* كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله و نافع للتعليم و التوبيخ للتقويم و التاديب الذي في البر " (2تى16:3)*
> *وما دمت غير معترض على هذه الايه فهذا عظيم جدا ودعنى ابدأ توضيحى من هذا النقطة..*
> ...


بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عله وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين
جميل جدا 
كلامك معناه ان الله هو الذى تكلم فى العهد القديم
 والمسيح هو الله
 يبقى  المسيح هو الذى تكلم بهذه الاية فى العهد القديم
 ايه الدليل بقى ان المسيح هو الله؟


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (30 ديسمبر 2006)

> كلامك معناه ان الله هو الذى تكلم فى العهد القديم
> والمسيح هو الله
> يبقى المسيح هو الذى تكلم بهذه الاية فى العهد القديم
> ايه الدليل بقى ان المسيح هو الله؟


 
بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد آمين

لا افهم سؤالك .


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (30 ديسمبر 2006)

إذن تريد ان تثبت ان المسيح هو الله ..

*بعض ايات من العهد الجديد عشان متزعلش*

*+قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه (ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات. مت21:7)*

*مت31:25-46 ... ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده .... يا رب: متى رأيناك*

*وقال عن نفسه أنه رب السبت والشريعة أيضاً مت12*

*وتنبأت إليصابات فقالت للسيدة العذراء من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إليَّ لو1*

*حتى الملاك سماه رباً فقال ( أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب. إنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود* *مخلص هو المسيح الرب* *لو10:2؛11 ... وبعد القايمة أيضاً أطلق عليه الملائكة تعبير الرب مت 5:28؛6*



*ويقول السيد المسيح (أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية. يقول الرب الكائن والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء. رؤ7:1) *


----------



## ابن ياسين (30 ديسمبر 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:


> إذن تريد ان تثبت ان المسيح هو الله ..
> 
> *بعض ايات من العهد الجديد عشان متزعلش*
> 
> ...



بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين

كلمة رب فى الانجيل معناها متعدد ليس فقط تعنى كلمة اله بل ان الانجيل نفسه قام بتفسيرها  وهى معلم
 فَقَالاَ:«رَبِّي، الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَيْنَ تَمْكُثُ؟ يوحنا 1 :38
والمسيح نفسه عندما تكلم عن نفسه قال
 وَلاَ تَدْعُوا لَكُمْ أَبًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 10 وَلاَ تُدْعَوْا مُعَلِّمِينَ، لأَنَّ مُعَلِّمَكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الْمَسِيحُ متى 23:9

اما عن


> وقال عن نفسه أنه رب السبت والشريعة أيضاً مت12


 فطبيعى كنبى مرسل من الله فهو الوحيد الذى له الحق ان ينطبق الشريعة كيف شاء  فهو نبى على صلة بالوحى فاذا كان الله امر الانبياء بحفظ السبت فى العهد القديم فالله ايضا اوحى الى عبده ورسوله عيسى عليه السلام  بالقيام ببعض الاعمال فى السبت



> مت31:25-46 ... ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده .... يا رب: متى رأيناك



ما الالوهية فى ذلك ان ياتى المسيح محاط بالملائكة   وبالتأكيد كرسى المجد هنا ليسى كرسى حقيقى بل مجازى قد يعنى به سلطانه الذى يهبه الله اياه فليس لله على الارض كرسى ولا عرش لذلك ربطها بالمجد



> ويقول السيد المسيح (أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية. يقول الرب الكائن والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء. رؤ7:1)



  ليس المسيح اول من قالها  وقد جاءت هذا القول كثير  صادرة من الاب نفسه فاستشهاد المسيح بها لا يعنى انه يقصد به نفسه كما انه ليست من اقوال المسيح
 كما ان الالف والياء جاءت فى بعض الترجمات ما بين محذوفة وبين قوسين على معنى انها اذافة تفسيريه من احد النساخ غير المعروفين

 الشاهد انها كلها ادلة مبطورة من الاصل وليست براهين ولا بقوة ما جاء عن بشرية المسيح


----------



## kimo14th (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*ما هذا  يا اخ ابن ياسين*

الكلام واضح جدا 

صحيح ذكرت كلمه رب بمعانى اخرى 


ولكن فى هذه الايات هى تعنى اله او الله 


رب السبت والشريعه ( اوضح من كده مفيش )

(فطبيعى كنبى مرسل من الله فهو الوحيد الذى له الحق ان ينطبق الشريعة كيف شاء فهو نبى على صلة بالوحى فاذا كان الله امر الانبياء بحفظ السبت فى العهد القديم فالله ايضا اوحى الى عبده ورسوله عيسى عليه السلام بالقيام ببعض الاعمال فى السبت )

النبى لا يطبق الشريعه كيفما شاء بل كما هى وكما انزلها الله 

باقى كلامك لا صله له بجمله رب السبت والشريعه 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
( ليس المسيح اول من قالها وقد جاءت هذا القول كثير صادرة من الاب نفسه فاستشهاد المسيح بها لا يعنى انه يقصد به نفسه كما انه ليست من اقوال المسيح
كما ان الالف والياء جاءت فى بعض الترجمات ما بين محذوفة وبين قوسين على معنى انها اذافة تفسيريه من احد النساخ غير المعروفين

الشاهد انها كلها ادلة مبطورة من الاصل وليست براهين ولا بقوة ما جاء عن بشرية المسيح )


ايه الاستخفاف بالعقول ده 
استشهاد المسيح بها لا يعنى انه يقصد بها نفسه  ازاى يعنى 
بيقول انا انا هو ........  يقصد مين غير نفسه 

وباقى كلامك بردو لا يعتد به من غير دليل .......... من فضلك  لا تفسر كما تريد ولا تؤؤل ما لم يقال 


وكل سنه وانت طيب يا ابن ياسين


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن ياسين قال:


> كلمة رب فى الانجيل معناها متعدد ليس فقط تعنى كلمة اله بل ان الانجيل نفسه قام بتفسيرها وهى معلم
> فَقَالاَ:«رَبِّي، الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَيْنَ تَمْكُثُ؟ يوحنا 1 :38
> والمسيح نفسه عندما تكلم عن نفسه قال
> وَلاَ تَدْعُوا لَكُمْ أَبًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 10 وَلاَ تُدْعَوْا مُعَلِّمِينَ، لأَنَّ مُعَلِّمَكُمْ وَاحِدٌ الْمَسِيحُ متى 23:9


 
نعم هذا صحيح ولكن انظر الى الاية:

* يقول الرب الكائن والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء. (رؤ7:1) *
*اذا كانت الرب هنا لا تعنى الاله , فكيف يكون قادر على كل شئ ؟*
*هل البشر قادر على كل شئ؟*

وشئ اخر وهو  كيف أن توما اكتشف تماماً ألوهية يسوع القائم من بين الأموات:
*"ربي وإلهي" (لو20: 28).*

*ومن معجم اللاهوت الكتابى تجد ان العهد القديم *يظهر أن كلمة رب (أدوناي kyrios ليست لقباً ملكيأ فحسب *ولكنها اسم من أسماء الله*).


----------



## ابن ياسين (30 ديسمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> الكلام واضح جدا
> 
> صحيح ذكرت كلمه رب بمعانى اخرى
> 
> ...



بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اولا وانت طيب وشكرا لذوقك
 بالنسبة للباقى 
 اولا رب السبت والشريعة  هذا القول اذا راجعت انجيل متى الذى ساق هذا النص ستجد ان المسيح استشهد بافعاله  فى خرق يوم السبت  بخرق داوود عليه السلام السبت فى العهد القديم  فداوود كنبى من الله يوحى اليه خرق السبت بامر من الله وبهذا كان الرد المسيح على اليهود  فهو اذا كان داوود خرق السبت بامر الرب فها هو المسيح يخرق السبت بامر الرب كما فعل داوود فى العد القديم  والا لماذا استشهد بعمل داوود فى تفس الفعلة والشغلة ان لم يكن يقيس عمله على عمل داوود النبى؟راجع متى 12

وساصلى العصر واعود ان شاء الله


----------



## †جــــــــو† (30 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> اذا لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس فهذا عيبك انت وحدك اذ لا يحق لك ان تفتي فتوة مثل هذه و انت لا تعلم شيئا عن الكتاب المقدس
> فقط ذكر الثالوث بأكثر من موقع بالكتاب المقدس و اوضح مثال هو قول المسيح في متى 28
> فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
> 
> و من له اذان للسمع فليسمع...



صح يا روك بجد انت جبت الخلاصه

ربنا يعوض تعبكم وكل عام وانتم بخير وعام سعيد

جــــــو


----------



## ابن ياسين (30 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والحمد لله  والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين

اولا  الشاهد التى ذكرتيها نقرأه من البداية
 7 هُوَذَا يَأْتِي مَعَ السَّحَابِ، وَسَتَنْظُرُهُ كُلُّ عَيْنٍ، وَالَّذِينَ طَعَنُوهُ، وَيَنُوحُ عَلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. نَعَمْ آمِينَ. 8 «أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ
 الاية التى عن المسيح رقم 7 هى انتهت بقول امين
 وبدا ايه اخرى على لسان يوحنا الانجيلى ونسبها الى الرب القادر وهو الله اذا ليست لها دلالة على المسيح وارجوا ان تعودى قراءة النص بوضوح
 ثانيا الالف والياء المذكورة فى الشاهد هى بين قوسين او هلاللين معكوفين وهذا مقتبس من  ترجمة الرهبان الكاثوليك دار المشرق وفى الملحق الارشادى مكتوب ان النصوص بين الاقواس هى زيادة من المترجم او الناسخ  وليست فى النصوص القديمة وسأضع الشاهد

1-8 (( أَنا الأَلِفُ والياء )): هذا ما يَقولُه الرَّبُّ الإِله، الَّذي هو كائِنٌ وكانَ وسيَأتي، وهو القَدير
   والشاهد من التراجم الانجليزية

1:8 “I am the Alpha and the Omega,”33 says the Lord God – the one who is, and who was, and who is still to come – the All-Powerful!34

والتعليق من نفس الترجمة
33tc The shorter reading “Omega” (ὦ, w) has superior ms evidence ({א1 A C 1611}) to the longer reading which includes “the beginning and the end” (ἀρχὴ καὶ τέλος or ἡ ἀρχὴ καὶ τὸ τέλος, arch kai telo" or Jh arch kai to telo"), found in א*,2 1854 2050 2329 2351 دA lat bo. There is little reason why a scribe would have deleted the words, but their clarifying value and the fact that they harmonize with 21:6 indicate that they are a secondary addition to the text.


----------



## ابن ياسين (30 ديسمبر 2006)

معذرة بقية الشاهد
http://www.bible.org/netbible/index.htm


----------



## ابن ياسين (30 ديسمبر 2006)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> صح يا روك بجد انت جبت الخلاصه
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعبكم وكل عام وانتم بخير وعام سعيد
> 
> جــــــو



ياريت تكمل بقيت المداخلات لى مع الاخ فادى عن هذا النص


----------



## jonn (30 ديسمبر 2006)

:beee:


----------



## *S.O.G* (31 ديسمبر 2006)

باحثة عن الحق قال:


> لماذا يذكر يسوع
> وفي كل مرة أن الله واحد
> 
> لماذا لم يذكر يسوع
> ...



الشكلة أنك بتتكلمي عن المسيح زيي وزيّك،مش زي أنو ابن الله الأزلي الأبدي،وروحه وكلمته-وليس رسوله!-
شكرا


----------



## *S.O.G* (31 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكرة...الموضوع ده مش للمسلمين،يعني يا مسلمين،تآمنو بالأول بعدين تنالوا نعمة روح الرب اللي هيهديكم بلا شك...مش هتعرفوا كل شيء بدون النعمة،أولاً تيجوا تؤمنوا!!


----------



## *S.O.G* (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*  باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس آمين.
---------------------------------------
آه يا أحبائي،يالتخبّط المسلمين بالحرفية والنظر الى النوافذ دون النظر عبرها!!!
======================================
أولاً:
قال الزميل ياسو
[[بخصوص ان في القرآن ذكر ان المسيح روح الله 
طيب حلو انا روح مين ..وانت روح ميين 
كلنا روح الله 
وحتى في كتابكم هذا الكلام ..اسمع اسمع
1Cor/الرسالة الأولى الى كورونثوس 3_16

أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم؟


كلنا روح الله ]]
يا زميلي،من قال أن هذا الكلام هو لك ولجميع البشر؟؟؟
كان الرسول يخاطب المؤمنين بيسوع الذين اعتمدوا ونالوا عندئذ عطيّة الروح القدس وليس كما 

تدعي..
ثم هل تظن أن روحك هي الروح القدس وأنت لاتزال بعد في إثمك؟
يقول الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين:
ونفخ في أنفه *نسمة* الحياة،فصار الانسان*نفساً* حيّة.
ولم يقل روحاً حيّة،فلا بد من الايمان بيسوع حتى تنال الروح القدس.
======================================================
ثانياً:
قال الزميل -أحبّك يا ابن مريم-:
[[الان افتحي الكتاب المقدس على هذا النص...
(( قال لها يسوع يا مريم فالتفتت تلك وقالت له : ربوئي الذي تفسيره يا معلم ..]]
ليس ربي بل ربوئي...-الأولى بك أن تقول افتحي ترجمة الكتاب المقدس.
مثل هذا السلوك ورد على لسان المسيح المصلوب عندما صرخإيلي!إيلي!..)بما معناه إلهي إلهي 

وليس كما ظن البعض إيليا.
======================================================
قال الزميل السابق:
[[نحن المسلمون لا اشكالية لدينا كون الله أن يكون هو الله ... الأشكالية عندكم تعتبرون المسيح هو 

الله بون أية دليل هل هذه النصوص تتكلم عن المسيح لاحظي أنكي تستخدمين نصوص عهد القديم 

... تلك الصنوص التي لا تمت بصلة ليسوع عبدالله و رسوله ... هذه نصوص تتكلم عن يهو أو 

الهيم ... الأن انتي تعبدين يهو أم تعبدين المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟]]
أقول لك كما قال الملاك لمريم العذراء البتول:لذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.
نعم،إن لفظ ابن الله كان يدل على الأبرار المتّقين لله،ولكن ليس قبل ولادتهم حتى!
أي أن المولود هو ابن الله من الأزل وإلى الأبد،ابنه الذي كان قبل ابراهيم على حد قول المسيح:قبل 

أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن.
من الكائن قبل ابراهيم؟أليس هو الله وحده؟أليس هو القدوس يُدعى؟لماذا استخدم جبرائيل الملاك ال 

التعريف؟
لو قال:المولود منك قدوس لكان قصده مشابه لقول الكتاب عن هارون،ولكن ال التعريف تشير إلى 

الله الذي هو يهوه الذي هو المسيح نفسه،الذي كان قدوساً قبل مولده،وليس بعده.
======================================================
ثالثاً:
بالنسبة لادّعاء كافّة المسلمين وأهمهم الباحثة عن الحق-!-،أن يسوع لم يقل بفمه أنه ثلاثة أقانيم 

أو طبيعتين،فأحب أن أقول:
أخبر الرب تلاميذه أنه لا يزال عنده الكثير ليخبره لهم في موضع من الإنجيل،ولكن متى سيخبرهم؟
يوضّح لنا الرب أنه سيرسل لنا معلماً آخر ومعزّياً هو سيذكّرهم بكل ما قاله لهم،وهو المدعوّ:الروح 

القدس المتمم والمكمّل لكلّ ما كان وما سيكون!
كما أن أحد الإنجيليين يخبرنا أنه لم يتم تسجيل كل ما قام به يسوع،بل سُجّل البعض مما فعله لنا 

حتّى نؤمن،والباقي هل ضاع؟
لا بل سيذكّرنا به الروح القدس،ذلك الذي أنتم لا عرفتوه ولا ستعرفوه إلا بيسوع وحده.
هل عرفتي الآن لماذا لم يقلها يسوع بفمه؟فهل سيفهمه الشعب الذي لم ينضج بعد ؟والذي يكاد لا 

يطيق اللبن الحليب،كيف سيطيق الطعام الدسم؟؟لا،فالرب أحكم من ذلك.
مرّة ثانية:بغير الروح القدس لن يعترف أحد أن المسيح رب،فكيف بدونه سيُعترف أنه ثلاثة أقانيم 

متّحدة دون امتزاااج؟
إذا كان القديس باسيليوس الكبير وضعتموه جانباً،فكيف تقتنعون منا نحن البسطاء المساكين؟
======================================================
رابعاً:
قال ابن ياسين:
[[حقيقى النصوص التى قمت بوضعها قد سببت حيرة عظيمة وقوية على شعب الكنيسة وخاصة 

الكهنة و ما يسمونهم قديسين
لذلك لجأوا الى القول بوجود اللاهوت والناسوت فى المسيح عليه السلام]]
ليس ذلك بصحيح،ولسنا متكلمين بشيء من عندنا،ثم إن حقيقة الله أسمى منا بكثير،وتحتاج إلى فكر 

سامي ألا وهو فكر يسوع بروح يسوع أي بروح الله.
أي حيرة؟ ثم أي كاهن أو قديس قال لقد أحارني الكتاب القدس؟؟
هات دليل واحد يا ابن أبيك!
======================================================
خامساً:
قال ابن ياسين أيضاً:
[[فمثلا المسيح لم يقل انه هو الاله الذى تحدث الى انبياء العهد القديم ولم يقل قد كلمتكم فى العهد 

القديم بواسطة رسلى والان اتكلم الى شعبى بدون واسطة ولا رسول
لم يقل انا كلمة الرب التى خلق بها السموات]]
الرد وصلك.
======================================================
سادساً:
قال ابن ياسيين:
[[ان اعلان بهذا القوة والعظمة لا يثبت الا بشرية يسوع المسيح وعليه نريد اعلان بمثابة هذه القوة 

يثبت الوهية يسوع المسيح]]
قال الرب يسوع:قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن.من الكائن قبل ابراهيم وبعده باقٍِ بآلاف السنين؟
قال أيضاً له المجد:أنا والآب واحد.
الآب الخالق هو الله واحد مع المسيح ومع الروح القدس في ثلاثة أقانيم دون امتزااج.
======================================================
سابعاً:
يا ابن ياسين،من رب السبت والشريعة سوى الله؟
ثم الكتاب المقدس الذي بين يديك ترجمة،إرجع للأصل ،والأخ فادي له لفتات رائعة في هذا المجال!
======================================================
ثامناً:
ابن ياسين نشيط بلا شك!
قال:
[[فاذا كان الله امر الانبياء بحفظ السبت فى العهد القديم فالله ايضا اوحى الى عبده ورسوله عيسى 

عليه السلام بالقيام ببعض الاعمال فى السبت]]
هات آية أو دليل على ذلك الادعاء وأثبته.
وقال:[[ ان الالف والياء جاءت فى بعض الترجمات ما بين محذوفة وبين قوسين على معنى انها 

اذافة تفسيريه من احد النساخ غير المعروفين]]
الألف والياء تعني:*A  and Z*ومختلفة بحسب اللغة،لهذا هي بين قوسين.
[[ المسيح استشهد بافعاله فى خرق يوم السبت بخرق داوود عليه السلام السبت فى العهد القديم 

فداوود كنبى من الله يوحى اليه خرق السبت بامر من الله]]
من أين أتيت بهذه البراعة؟؟؟
أين ذكر الكتاب أن الله قال لداوود أن يخرق السبت؟؟؟
ودليل آخر من فم داوود على ألوهية المسيح:
"قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني..."
طبعاً اليهود عمرهم ما آمنوا إلّا برب واحد ،فعلى ماذا يدل ذلك القول؟
======================================================
الآن نقول أن الله ثلاثة أقانيم متّحدة دون امتزاج متساوية في كل الصفات الالهيّة.
وهذا ما نستقيه من الكتاب المقدس ككل،ومن أدلّة ذلك:
1- الله خلق العالم بكلمته"قال الله فليكن نور" ونرى الروح القدس بقول الكتاب:"وروح الله يرف 

على وجه المياه".+تكوين 1:1-3+
2- قول داوود:"ولا تنزع روحك القدوس مني"إشارة الى روح الله القدس.
3- قال الله تعالى:"لنصنع الانسان على صورتنا ومثالنا"+تك 1"26+
الجمع هنا ليس للتعظيم،فمن أعظم من الله؟ كما أن قول الجمع للتعظيم ليس مطلق بل أسلوب 

بشري،وتعالى فكر الله عن فكرنا،فالله لا يحابي الوجوه كلمته فضة نقية لا تشوبها شائبة،كلمته 

كالسيف البتّار،ليس فيها تشويش،بل هي هي ثابتة إلى الأبد،فالله يعني تماماً ما يقول هنا.
4-ظهور الملائكة لابراهيم:"فرفع عينيه فرأى ثلاثة رجال واقفين أمامه،فأسرع إلى لقائهم ...وقال:

إنْ كنت راضياً عليّ يا سيّدي"+تك 18:2-3+
مخاطبة ابراهيم للثلاثة على أنهم واحد،إشارة من الله على ثالوثه القدوس له المجد.
5- العماد الربّاني: الابن يعتمد والآب يتكلّم ويشهد لابنه"هذا هو ابني الحبيب" وروح الله يهبط على 

شكل حمامة وينزل عليه.+متى 3:16-17+
6- أيضاً تجلّي الرب على جبل طابور:الابن يتجلّى والروح غمامة والآب يشهد قائلاً"هذا هو ابني 

الذي اخترته،فله اسمعوا"+لو9 :28-35+
هنا لم يقل الله اسمعوا لأحمد أو غيره،بل يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي،له فقط نسمع!
7- قول الرب:"اجعلهم كلّهم واحداً فينا،أيها الآب مثلما أنت فيّ وأنا فيك،فيؤمن العالم أنك 

أرسلتني"+يو 17:21+و ركّزوا على "وأنا فيك"

كما يقول القديس يوحنّا الدمشقي:
فالثالوث الأقدس على نحو ما يصير في ثلاثة  شموس متواجدة بعضها في بعض وهي لا 

تنفصل،فيكون مزيج النور واحداً والإضاءة واحدة.

وزيادة في التبسيط،انظروا إلى الشمس التي في السماء...كما يقول الرب:لا تحلفوا بالسماء لأنها 

عرش الله...فبالأولى أن ننظر إلى أعظم ساكنيها  الشمس..
الشمس بحدّ ذاتها هي الآب،والنور الذي ترسله إلى العالم هو الابن الذي أرسله الله منه بنفسه إلى 

العالم*الله المتجسّد*،وعندما نقبل الايمان المسيحي ونخرج إلى النور نشعر بحرارة ودفء عمل 

الروح القدس فينا.
ففي الله تنوّع حقيقي ووحدة حقيقية أيضاً!!!يا لكمالك ياالله،يا أبي وجابلي وملكي وسيدي،ورافع 

رأسك بنعمتك ومحبتك فقط...فشكراً لك يا إلهنا،لأنك أفهمتنا نحن البسطاء ما أخفيته عن الحكماء 

والفهماء بالنعمة والايمان.وشعب الله يقول آمين.
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد.آمين.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الى اللقاااء.
*


----------



## kimo14th (2 يناير 2007)

*الى الاخ المحترم ابن ياسين*



ابن ياسين قال:


> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
> اولا وانت طيب وشكرا لذوقك
> بالنسبة للباقى
> اولا رب السبت والشريعة  هذا القول اذا راجعت انجيل متى الذى ساق هذا النص ستجد ان المسيح استشهد بافعاله  فى خرق يوم السبت  بخرق داوود عليه السلام السبت فى العهد القديم  فداوود كنبى من الله يوحى اليه خرق السبت بامر من الله وبهذا كان الرد المسيح على اليهود  فهو اذا كان داوود خرق السبت بامر الرب فها هو المسيح يخرق السبت بامر الرب كما فعل داوود فى العد القديم  والا لماذا استشهد بعمل داوود فى تفس الفعلة والشغلة ان لم يكن يقيس عمله على عمل داوود النبى؟راجع متى 12
> ...



يا عزيزى 

كلامك جميل ولكن هناك فرق 

المسيح ذكر فعله داود النبى ليرد على اليهود وعلى استنكارهم لما فعله 

ولم يذكر بانه امر الرب ان يخرق السبت 

ومن الاصل اليهود يفهمون عدم فعل شىءفى السبت كفهم خاطىء 

فالمسيح له المجد ذكر لهم ان السبت جعل من اجل الانسان وليس العكس 

وضرب لهم مثال عندما كان هناك انسان يده يابسه فسالوه هل يحل الابراء فى السبوت 

( الاصحاح 12 ... من 10 الى 12 ) : اى انسان منكم يكون له خروف واحد فان سقط هذا فى السبت 

فى حفره افما يمسكه ويقيمه 

فالانسان كم هو افضل من الخروف اذ يحل فعل الخير فى السبوت 

..................... ثم شفى المريض 
========================================
اذا
المسيح قال انه رب السبت والشريعه ليس تشبيها ولا مجازا بل صريحه 

انه رب السبت والشريعه


----------



## kimo14th (2 يناير 2007)

ربنا يباركك  اخى sog


----------



## Fadie (2 يناير 2007)

يبدو اننا نسينا العضو المطرود لقلة الادب و نسينا ان ندحض شبهته

يقول المطرود لقلة الأدب ان اقتباس يوسابيوس اقتباس جزأى هو اجتهاد شخصى منى

نقول بنعمة الله

لسنا نحن من نجتهد على هوانا بل لنا علوم كاملة و قواعد لفهم اقوال الاباء و اما عن أدلتى فأنصحك ان تقرأ اولا تعليق المتجرم بجوار هذه الجملة ثم تعليق المعرب للكتاب بجوار هذه الجملة ثم تقرأ سلسلة فرع الاقتباس ضمن سلسلة محاضرات فى علم الباترولوجى للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى و بعد هذا اقرأ دليلى Creeds of The Christendom Vol2,Eusabios By Philip Schaff و ستجد فيه اعترافات يوسابيوس و ستتأكد بنفسك ان الاقتباس كان جزأى فى ضوء ما أوضحناه فى دور كل اقنوم فى عملية المعمودية.​


----------



## kimo14th (2 يناير 2007)

Fadie قال:


> يبدو اننا نسينا العضو المطرود لقلة الادب و نسينا ان ندحض شبهته
> 
> يقول المطرود لقلة الأدب ان اقتباس يوسابيوس اقتباس جزأى هو اجتهاد شخصى منى
> 
> ...



ربنا يباركك يافادى 

ردود قاطعه


----------



## Fadie (6 يناير 2007)

نضع هنا للأخوة الاحباء بحثا عن اقتباس الاباء لهذا النص​ 
اغناطيوس الانطاكى تلميذ بطرس الرسول و خليفته للكرسى الانطاكى فى رسالته لأهل فيلبى​ 
have been fulfilled in the Gospel, [our Lord saying, ] "Go ye and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost."​ 
http://ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-01/anf01-20.htm#P2080_351579​ 
و ايضا فى رسالته لأهل فيلبى​ 
Wherefore also the Lord, when He sent forth the apostles to make disciples of all nations, commanded them to "baptize in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost,"​ 
http://ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-01/anf01-31.htm#P2862_463028​ 
القديس ايريناؤس فى كتابه الثاالث ضد الهرطقة و هو تلميذ القديس بوليكاربوس (تلميذ يوحنا الحبيب) و هو من اباء القرن الثانى و حلقة الوصل بين الاباء الرسولوين و اباء القرن الثالث يقول​ 
He said to them," Go and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost."​ 
http://ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-01/anf01-60.htm#P7716_2104969​ 

العلامة ترتيليان من اباء منتصف القرن الثانى و بداية القرن الثالث من الاباء اللاتين يقول فى كتابه التقادم على الهراطقة The Pre******ion Against Heretics​ 

nations, who were to be baptized into the Father, and into the Son, and into the Holy Ghost."

http://ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-03/anf03-24.htm#P3389_1178816​ 
و ايضا فى كتابه على المعمودية يقول ترتيليان ​​
On Baptism ​ 

saith, "teach the nations, baptizing them into the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit."

http://ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-03/anf03-49.htm#P11646_3280473​ 
و يورد مجمع قرطاج عن القديس كبريانوس قوله​ 
"Go ye and baptize the nations, in the name of the Father, of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit."​ 
http://ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-05/anf05-124.htm#P9407_2933203​ 
و يقول القديس انونيموس فى كتابه ​​
A Treatise on Re-Baptism​ 

Neither must you esteem what our Lord said as being contrary to this treatment: "Go ye, teach the nations; baptize them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost."

http://ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-05/anf05-148.htm#P10720_3373547​ 
يقول القديس اغريغوريوس فى كتابه ​​
Thaumaturgus A Sectional Confession of Faith ​ 

Seest thou that all through ******ure the Spirit is preached, and yet nowhere named a creature? And what can the impious have to say if the Lord sends forth His disciples to baptize in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit?

و اخيرا و ليس أخرا نضع الصاعقة على المشبهين هؤلاء و هو استشهاد كتاب الديداكى و الذى يعنى تعليم الرسل و الذى يعود للربع الاخير من القرن الاول و يقول​ 
Having first said all these things, baptize into the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit​http://ccel.org/fathers2/ANF-07/anf07-36.htm#P5064_1872815

و الاستشهادات كثيرة جدا جدا جدا و لكن نكتفى بهذا القدر و من اراد المزيد نورد له بنعمة الله​


----------



## kimo14th (6 يناير 2007)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس .. الاله الواحد امين 


ربنا يبارك يافادى


----------



## kimo14th (6 يناير 2007)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس .. الاله الواحد امين 


ربنا يباركك يافادى


----------



## *S.O.G* (6 يناير 2007)

ربنا يباركك مليوون مرة يا أخي الحبيب كيمو الرابع عشر،وشكراً لك على بركاتك باسم الرب،صلّي لأجلنا ولأجل المسلمين حتى يقطر الرب قطرة من دمه الثمين في قلوبهم،فيشرق عليهم نور وتستمر النبوءة الرائعة

*[I ] الله يخلّصني،المسيح ينوّرني ،الروح القدس حياتي،فأنا لااااا أخااااف!  [/I]*


----------



## kimo14th (6 يناير 2007)

ربنا يخليك يا sog 

ويدوم صليبك


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 يناير 2007)

وانت يا حبيبي.


----------



## مسلمة جدا (7 يناير 2007)

سامر الراهب قال:


> *الإيمان بالأقانيم الثلاثة ذوى الجوهر الواحد*
> 
> *السلام عليكم ونعمة الرب معكم اطرح لكم هذا الموضوع لتعريف المسلمين ماهو الثالوث المقدس مع احترمي للجميع
> عقيدة الثالوث القدوس، أى الآب والابن والروح القدس، الأقانيم الثلاثة المتساوون فى الجوهر وذوو القداسة والكلية، هى الأساس الراسخ لكل فكر دينى تقوى ولكل الحياة والخبرة الروحية فالنفس المسيحية فى بحثها عن الله هى فى الواقع تبحث وتفتش عن الثالوث.
> ...



التحية لك أخي سامر...

في الحقيقة حاولت جاهدة القراءة بتعمق...ما وجدت إلا نقطة واحدة وحولها تلفون وتدورون...
وبكل صراحة هذا الكلام لا يدخل عقل إنسان...

نحن نؤمن بأن المسيح وجد بروح من الله وكلمة منه ألقاها لمريم...

الكلمة هي "كن" فربنا رب العزة القادر على كل شيء إن أراد شيئا إنما يقول له كن فيكون..
أما كونه من روح الله ...فنحن نؤمن بذلك...وكلنا من روح الله وإلا فمن أين هي أرواحنا التي في أجسادنا؟؟؟

ذكر ربنا في القرآن أنه خلق آدم من صلصال من طين...جسّده بشرا ثم نفخ فيه من روحه...أبهذا يصبح سيدنا آدم إبن الله...أو أقنوما من أقانيمه؟؟؟ ساء ما تحكمون

إنما عيسى بن مريم نبي كريم...مخلوق معجزة...صوره الله في رحم امه العذراء الطاهرة بكلمة فقط...قال له كن...فكانت مشيئة الرب العظيم وكانت روح منه ملقاة في رحم سيدتنا مريم...

لدي بعض التساؤلات أتمنى منك إجابتي عليها..

هل أقانيم الله هي صور مطلقة له...؟؟بمعنى هل أن الرب لديكم عندما يوجد في صورة الابن على الارض يكون هناك الأب في السماء؟؟؟ والروح القدس متواجده ايضا؟؟؟ 

إن كانت الاجابة نعم...فهم 3 وليسوا واحد
وإن كانت لا...فهو الابن فقط ولا وجود لاله غيره...إذا من الذي كان يسيطر على الأرض والسماء في أثناء وجود يسوع على هيئة جسد إنسان عادي ذو قوى محدودة؟؟

هلى الانجيل الذي نزل على يسوع تم إنزاله عبر الروح القدس كما كان مع نبينا الكريم؟؟؟أم هي كلمات قالها يسوع بنفسه دون وحي؟؟؟

أسئلتي ليست تحدي ورب العزة والملكوت ولكنها أسئلة تتبادر للعقل بمجرد محاولة إقناعه بفكرة الثالوث الصعبة...أتمنى الرد

وشكرا لك


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 يناير 2007)

*صدقتِ*



مسلمة جدا قال:


> التحية لك أخي سامر...
> 
> في الحقيقة حاولت جاهدة القراءة بتعمق...ما وجدت إلا نقطة واحدة وحولها تلفون وتدورون...
> وبكل صراحة هذا الكلام لا يدخل عقل إنسان...
> ...


 صااادقة!
أذكرك أننا "مخلصون بالنعمة والايمان"
صلي واطلبي من الرب يسوع أن يفتح قلبك للحق،وهو قال:
"من يأتي إلي لا أخرجه خارجاً"
"كل من يفتح لي،أدخل إليه..." 
 أعلمت ماذا يجب أن تفعلي؟؟؟


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 يناير 2007)

بصرااحة،الكلام يا زميلتي لنا كان جدا مستساغ و رائع،لأن روح الرب لا يترك عقولنا تتشتت،فأرجو منك أن تصلّي بتجرّد،وتقبلي للرب يسوع،وهو يعطيك عطية الروح القدس،المعلم القدير.


----------



## stan55 (8 يناير 2007)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس .. الاله الواحد امين


ربنا يباركك يافادى


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 يناير 2007)

stan55 قال:


> بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس .. الاله الواحد امين
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك يافادى



وأنا كمان!!!
والجميييع.


----------

